# FET March/April 2020



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi 

I thought id start a thread of support for all those that are having frozen transfers in March/April.

I will start off...

Im 35. Married with a 4 yr old DS. My cycles are as follows
Cycle#1 - BFP, miscarried
Cycle#2 - BFP, Miscarried
Cycle#3 - BFN
Cycle#4 - BFP, miscarried a twin and had Prem Ds
Cycle#5 - nothing fertilised
Cycle#6 - BFP, miscarried. 3 frosties.

So, its certainly been an eventful journey for me and although i was reasonably clued up about IVF/ICSI, i know NOTHING of FET so im a duck out of water. 

Im doing a medicated FET using HRT. My period started last night so i start the nasal spray tomorrow. I have a scan booked in 2 weeks.
I had the nasal spray on cycle 3 and i do recall being very up and down... and snappy! 

Im not too sure if my transfer will be the end of feb, or the start of March but for work and time off, im hoping for transfer to be the first friday of March!

I will admit, the last cycle took alot out of me, so i cant really say im excited for this anymore. But got to be in it to win it!

So, all is welcome to join, to share experiences, lend a shoulder and congratulate when the time comes!

😊


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi Bubbles!

I wasn't really sure where I was fitting into the FET cycle groups now that I am on a long cycle but I saw your note and it looks like we are at a similar stage so here we go...

I am 42, I am married and have a grown up son.

Cycle History

IVF 2016 - This was fertility preservation, 5 Frosties. No transfer.
FET#1 Oct19 - BFN
FET#2 Dec19 - Cancelled

This will be FET#3.... It will be my first long protocol, this is day three sniffing. I have to confess that I think I am experiencing side effects already.  Very bad headache over and above my right eye. I really hope that it's not this bad for the next few weeks.

I am also waiting for CT scan results.  This is preventative, making sure that  I am still fit  and well before I am soon to embark on a much longed for pregnancy (Hopefully!)

I am not sure about transfer date either hoping for around end of Feb but probably unlikely. The schedule from the clinic seems to suggest an end of March transfer. I'd love a Thursday or Friday transfer as I'd like to take a few days off work to chill following it. Work for me is tough the first 7-10 days but I will manage as best as I can if conditions look good to go ahead with the transfer.

How do you find the sniffing medication? Any side effects for you?

Jx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi I will jump on this thread. This will be my 3rd fet.
I have a four year old boy from my first fet.
My second fet resulted in bfn.
This is my last try. We have one frozen embryo left,so it feels like a lot more pressure.just waiting for AF to arrive which will be around 16th feb then I will start my progynova .
Sarah xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hey everyone 

Please may I join I am starting my umpteenth cycle, i have had a long journey to long to write here but its in my signature. I have a grown up daughter and a natural FET little girl Layla who is 5.l, lost her twin early tho. Over the course of the cycles have had 3 miscarriages. 

Our last cycle was our first medical FET and it was cancelled due to the nurses and doctor suspected fluid in my womb. This however was a wrong diagnoses which as you can imagine hurt me because it meant our cycle was cancelled for no reason. The clinic are however amazing and have given us a free medicated FET because of their error and the fact it cost us 1,500 last time which we lost. 

Anyway I have my prostap on the 14th February and then a scan on March 5th and all being well i can start the meds. I canyon remember which medicine i start first but ill be on nasal spray and progynova. Fingers crossed all goes well as tjis is our last cycle. Our last 2 embryos will be used.


----------



## Ghosttown (Nov 2, 2019)

I would like to join too! I am having a FET with 2 donor embryos in Prague sometime from March 18 through 25th. Maybe because I'm using donor embryos my protocol is a bit different? I'm just on BCP right now and then after this cycle is over- Feb 26th I believe- and after I get my period- I will start on oral estrogen 3x per day and then a bit later on will start vaginal progesterone also 3x per day. I don't have any sniffing meds! I fear I am missing out! I am also taking prenatal pills, fish oil, CoQ10, a daily baby aspirin, and melatonin 3mg at night. I'm trying to eat more fish and avoid processed foods. My travel arrangements are all done. We fly in to Berlin on March 14th, train to Prague on the 18th. It's all starting to feel very real!

My history in brief: Me, 45, DH 47, no children. We tried IUI's and clomid 10 years ago but then gave up. We decided we were fine being child free and have had a lovely time with a lot of travel and hiking and adventures. Unexplained infertility but most likely low ovarian reserve as I've been in perimenopause for a number of years. And then- I decided I still wanted to try and my husband agreed. Given our age and history we are going straight to donor embryos.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All 😊

I can be known to get rubbish at support threads, if you have a busy few days, you can miss a lot and its hard to catch up! But im gonna to try harder, lol!

Jupiter, ive been following your diary. Your FET's really havent gone to plan have they. Id be so frustrated, which i trust you probably are. Hopefully this time, your body will play ball!  
How comes the end of March?  That seems quite a long time. 
Im currently on day 4 of sniffing so you are a day ahead of me. The only side effects ive had are left ovary twinges (constant) and the odd hot flush.
Back in 2013 i had the same nasal spray and i was mean. I was just nasty to anyone i could possibly be nasty too... i really hope this time, its not the same.

Hi Sarah - I know the feeling of having pressure of it being your last go. As hard as it is, got to stay positive and what will be will be. I really want a sibling for DS, however, if we dont, we have plans in place to make sure that DS feels he never missed out, and that he has potentially 'benefitted' by not having a sibling, if that makes sense. Have they said when transfer will be?

886 - We have a bit in common then, with losing a twin and multiple miscarriages. Other than the cancelled FET, will this be your 1st transfer since having Layla. 
The nasal spray is Suprecer (Buserelin) which is what i am on, i will start Progynova soon too.

Ghosttown - haha, please dont feel your missing out. The side affects of the nasal spray can be horrendous as effectively the nasal spray is putting the body into a temporary menopause. I know nothing of FET so i wouldn't know what your protocol is but seems to be an in between of natural and medicated.
March seems so long away doesnt it? But it will soon come around. With Janaury being a whole year long, february will fly by!

AFM
I started slimming world last week. I put a stone on after my last chemical pregnancy and christmas and i lost 6lbs already. So i celebrated with a chinese all you can eat last night 🤭
Im on day 4 of sniffing. No real symptoms as i said except constant twinges. 
This time around, nobody knows. A few people know ive started the process, but ive been very vague on transfer dates. I only wanted them to know to allow leeway (is that the correct spelling?) in case i upset anyone 😂
I started sniffing on day 2 of period, which promptly stopped my period, but i believe i will come back on in the next week or so. My (.)(.) are becoming sore so AF could be on its way... again.
I have a scan on Feb 13th then hopefully, i will start Progynova which i believe i will take for at least 12 days.
I will admit, im not excited. The last chemical i had which was in November, zapped all i had out of me, including my excitement and my will to carry on in my efforts of trying for a sibling. But im now in a position ive never been in, which is having, not only frosties, but really good quality frosties, i cant just end it now. I have to use them.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Apologies.... that was a really long post!


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi bubbles
My clinic haven’t said when transfer will be ,but iv worked dates out and if all goes to plan it should be sometime in the first week of March.im drinking ginger and lemon tea cos I heard ginger can warm the womb and help implantation. I’m not keen on it but will drink one a day. We will try anything won’t we 🤷🏻‍♀️ Xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Also my af won’t be 16 th , should be 11th. I worked my date out wrong🤦‍♀️ X


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ah, thats a brucey bonus that your period will be here earlier than you thought..
Im starting to think my timings are slightly optimistic and transfer will be later than i first thought. I guess i will find out more at my next scan

Yuk! Ginger tea 🤮. I hate ginger. In fact, i dont like any any tea unless its proper tea! 
To be honest, ive been there, tried all the things you hear that helps and it didnt make a blind bit of difference. My latest cycle, i didnt diet, drank wine right up until Stims started and it was my best cycle yet.
Im just a believer in what will be will be. I think its all down to luck. That said, i do eat my brazil nuts for the first 5 days after transfer.... just in case, lol. But that's it.
However, i totally understand why women will try all the recommendations. Its for hope, to make sure we have done as much as possible to get that baby.

X


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

I know it’s horrible, I left a bit , it was making me feel ill😂😂.x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Good Afternoon Ladies


I won't be having a transfer until the second week in April so i hope you don't mind me popping in.


Im off to the clinic in Bratislava in 2 weeks for blood tests  etc, with plans to transfer a frozen donated emby/s.  I have 2 sons from natural conception and a 3 year old daughter through donor conception in Brno, this is our final go.


Looking forward to see everyones success stories


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

@bubbles: no i had s BFN in 2017 and 2018 so this will be my 3rd transfer since Layla x yeah we have lots in commom lol x shame its not better circumstances x well done on slimming world. I am currently the heaviest i have ever been due to over eating so i am on a healthy calorie diet to kickstart me before the cycle. X 

Hey to everyone   


Afm: so my treatment will start on the 14th feb where i will have my prostap injection then my af is due around 19th feb. Then i will have my scan 5th march then all being well i start  progynova i think lol followed by nasal spray. i cant remember which comes first 😂😂. So i will be probably having transfer end of march i think lol. X


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey millie

The thread is a little slow at the moment as, like you, we are all just waiting around for things to get moving.

What made you go abroad for treatment? Is there alot of back and forth involved?

886 - yeah, deffo for the wrong reasons! I wouldnt put too much pressure on yourself being the biggest. I think the added stress of being overweight is more detrimental than the actual weight if you know what i mean.
Nice to see you have a plan in place.  Hopefully it will fly by!

AFM - Im on day 6 of sniffing and no symptoms at all. My reminder went off at 12 for my next dose then i went for my break, half way through, i realised i hadnt had any, or did i!? I honestly couldnt remember if i had it or not, so sniffed again anyway 😬
Im spotting, but ive been spotting since i came off so not sure if period is coming or now 🤷🏻‍♀️
I had a phone call today from the recurrent miscarriage clinic to tell me that mine and husbands Kyrotyping came back normal. So i have no idea why i keep miscarrying. I was hoping for them to find something, so we could prevent it from happening again. The good thing is that any subsequent pregnancy i may have (the professor is VERY confident i will get pregnant again, im not so sure) i will get scans at 6,8 and 10 weeks. This is not obviously to prevent a miscarriage, but more to put our minds at ease and not to be in dark of what may or may not be happening in there.

I must admit, im struggling today. A memory came up on my social media of my bump with DS, then i come to work and my colleague who is 20 wks pregnant has a lovely little bump coming on, just reminded me that i should be about 16 weeks now... im not and im sad. Such a rollercoaster, 1 day im fine, the next, im upset... 
Its utter crap!


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi Bubbles

I think that it is totally reasonable to feel sad about your loss. Reminders however unintentional are bound to affect you. Everyone is different in terms of how they handle things but I do believe personally that it's better to acknowledge your feelings, it's okay to feel sad. It's okay to talk about it or not if you don't want to....  Big hugs xx

I actually don't mind a slow board because as much as I want to keep up and participate, sometimes it can move a little too fast. It's like that in real life for me.  I'll be chatting with people who are naturally witty individuals with the talent for sharp one liners.  As the conversation evolves I actually think of something funny to say and it's too late! The conversation has moved on without me, my well thought out killer one liner never had it's debut!

Yes my FET cycles have been highly frustrating. I naively thought that perhaps this but may be the easier part, not necessarily getting pregnant but actually getting good conditions to put the embryos back. For the moment it's about keeping the faith...

Hi Sarah, Millie & 886!! Hope all is well as we plod towards the more active stages our respective cycles.

AFM - Still down regulating with the devils mist.  I am actually a bit taken aback as to how much I hate taking it.  I feel like I have a bad case of the body snatchers. Who is this highly strung, depressed, poorly, woman that I see in the mirror!  The craziest thing is that there is no end in sight!  This is my first long protocol and even though I am going through the steps buy I have no idea when I'll be able to stop taking this medicine.

No clue what's going on with my body.  I finished my AF pretty much the morning of day 5 which is only ever so slightly earlier than normal. 

That's it really.... another day closer to transfer.... (sort of)


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I know what you mean jupiter, i was on the Jan/Feb board and i struggled to keep up, especially as nothing was going on with me.
I read you were struggling with down regging and the side effects. Its so easy for me to say, but as tough as it is, think of the end game... as cheesy as it is and clìche as it is, its so worth it at the end, even more than you can ever imagine. All of this, will be hardly even a memory. 


Well, im frustrated. Im ending day 8 of the sniff and nothing. No withdrawal bleed, no side effects, zilch! I say zilch, i probably have less patience with DS than i normally do but thats it. 
Im worried the down regulating isnt working. Ive read i should come on between 7-10 days after starting the sniff so i know i still have time, but with hardly any side effects and a history of crap luck... i worry im not responding. 😔

I also managed to reverse my car into the deputy heads car as DS's school yesterday whilst DS teacher was watching! 😤🙄


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Bubbles.... I didn't even know that I was supposed to bleed within a week. Amateur!

I actually believe my AF was already set to come early before I even took my first sniff! I guess this means I will have another bleed shortly!?! Oddly I was thinking last night that I felt a little bit "liquidy" down below (sorry for the tmi). 

I feel like your educational all-stars motor vehicle entanglement at DS school is one big side effect! Worthy of an eventual bleed...

That being said.... no-one really understands "The Devils Mist"....  I have named the sniffy medication "The Devils Mist.  In order to accept these challenges they have to be named.  I named my lining "Mrs Bennet" from Pride and Prejudice fame... I hope that she and the Devils Mist come to some sort of arrangement so that I can have a lovely lining and transfer sooner rather than later!

You seem well  educated re the down regulation.  What should happen and when? How long after sniffing is transfer usually based on your experience?

Jx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi All

I will jump on here as I will be transferring on 5th/6th March everything going to plan.

Story so far:

FET1 - BFP - Late Miscarriage 21 wks
FET2 - BFN
FET3 - BFN/BFN - Ectopic Pregnancy

So it's been a little bit a of a whirlwind, we have 5 frosties so still enough time for another sticky one.

I started the nasal spray on day 2 of my cycle which was a week and a half ago, I have my baseline scan on Tuesday to check the lining is nice and thin and then I will start a high does of HRT, and then 2 weeks after that I will get another scan and get my date for transfer.

Hope everyone is keeping well

xx


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi Lori!

March 5th/6th is not too far away at all!

I am sorry to hear about your loss. It must have been horrendous.... if you need to talk about anything at all, please do in the group or privately. Support is here.

I am not to sure about the long protocol. I have blind faith in the doctors. My down regulation scan is still a couple of weeks away so I am rather envious of you ladies getting to that stage. 

I am currently swinging between being really annoyed at everything and really really sad.  I am trying to roll with it but I feel myself starting to avoid people slightly because I don't want to be awful to anyone unintentionally.

What's everyone up to on this fine Friday night?


----------



## Ghosttown (Nov 2, 2019)

Re-watching Game of Thrones and eating pizza. Pretty exciting Friday night! What sort of lifestyle changes have any of you made so far? Vitamins? I stopped my nightly glass of wine. That was hard. I still have not reduced my caffeine because that will be even harder! I am going to buy some decaf this weekend and start doing half and half and then work my way down completely by the time I transfer. I am really watching my sugar consumption. I would like to lose 10 pounds before I go but with the hormones I don't know if that is realistic. Even the estrogen in the BCP made me really ill when I started taking them and so tired so pretty nervous what it will be like when I start the high doses. 
For supplements I have been taking a prenatal, baby aspirin, CoQ10, fish oil, and melatonin. Like Jupiter96 I am envious of those of you who are so close. I'm getting anxious and just ready to be done- a little over a month now before I travel to Prague....


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Bubbles: yeah I won’t just want to give my embies the best possible environment to go back to.  i also have recurring miscarriage and like you my bloods came back normal. Its good they are normal for you but for me it was awful that there seemed to be no reason for my miscarriages. My nurse said that maybe my cervix was weak or just one of those things however it didn’t make me feel any better x i had 2 weekly scans with Layla up until 25 weeks. Went into early labour at 26 weeks but luckily it stopped and I had her 2 days past her Edd x I’m convinced there is something when pregnant. X oh honey I’m super sorry for ur loss i really am x nothing i say will take ot awy i know that but i am really sorry for your loss xx 

Jupiter: ha hs the devils mist lol. I’ll soon be on that eurghh made me feel awful and sad actually worse than the Gonal F and Menopur i had on my previous cycles. Good luck with it. I like you have a while to wait for appointments lol x yesterday i was tired so was in bed by 8.30 and asleep by 9 lol. Rock and roll life i lead. 

Welcome Lori x good luck with your cycle x  good luck with the scan on Tuesday hope all goes well 

Ghost: you sound like your a walking pharmacy lol  i take folic acid and like you need to lower snd get rid of my caffeine intake before transfer. 


Afm: gosh you all seem much further ahead than me. I have my prostap injection st 7.45 on Friday the 14th feb and then I’m to make a note of my bleed and take it to my appointment on the 5th March. Then ill start progynova and following that will be the nasal spray lol 😂 so a while to wait for me. Though i am at university so that will hopefully keep me busy lol. Anyway hope you are all having a lovely relaxing weekend.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey 

Jupiter - when it comes to IVF, as ive been doing it on and off for 8 years, im pretty comfortable in the knowledge of it but with FET, i am utterly clueless. I just spend most evenings researching it so what little i do know, its from google! Lol.
I like that you have named meds etc! 
I think its good that you (and me) down know the process, knowing to much only causes worry. Especially when that BFP comes. My first BFP was great because i knew nothing. Now... when i get a BFP its a constant worry.

Lori - you found us! Glad you joined us. Now i have someone who ìs on a similar protocol to me. (Ish)
I can't even imagine at 21 wks. How horrendous for you and your family. 
Welcome 

Ghosttown -  I missed the GOT boat completely. Never watched it. Im not having any supplements. Ive done all that on my 3rd cycle and for me, it didnt work out so i dont bother. However, lots of people do and its worked out. You have to do everything so that you know you tried. 

886 - yeah like you, i was disappointed they found everything normal. I wanted to prevent it happening again. Prof. Quenby has stripped all my meds off me, says i dont need them so all i am on is Metformin.
Im sure whilst following our journeys and doing uni, it will soon come round. Hopefully more people will join who will be transferring close to you as well so double the support!

AFM - 2nd weigh in and maintained so a little disappointed. Id like to think its because AF is on her way. Had a few twinges in the last 24 hrs. 
Symptom wise, still have no patience and the last 2 days, i have been getting the odd hot flush, top half of my body only! Weird. 
I have a scan thursday so i need to come on before then. I plan that if i havent come on by Wednesday, to call the clinic to see whether they want me to come in or not.
Happy Wkend


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi all, how is everyone doing?

AFM I had my baseline scan today and the lining was nice and thin and my ovaries don’t have any follicles so I can now start my HRT and back on 25th for a scan to measure the lining with a view to transfer 5/6th March! Eek x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi All, 

i was on the Jan / Feb FET chat but i thought it's best if I jump on here too. We had to abandon my downregging at the end of Jan as I wasn't responding to the buserelin. they told me to wait for my period (still no sign and I'm not pregnant) then we can take it from there. Due to lack of AF i'm going for a scan today.
Don't think I'll squeeze in the FET this month so I hope it's ok for me to join this thread.

This is our last remaining blasto, poor thing is under a bit of pressure


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey

Lori, great news. Looks like we will be really close in our cycles! What was your lining if you dont mind me asking?

Pritamin

Welcome to the thread, sorry about your cancelled cycle. It must be really frustrating. Its always the way with periods, the more we want them to come, the longer they take to come 😡. Hopefully it comes soon.

Jupiter - you ok?

AFM - still havent bled. I went for a scan today and she said my lining is 3.5mm which is thin so good to start Progynova. I have a scan booked for the 24th. 
My clinic are cagey with transfer dates. Ive asked a few times that i have transfer either weds 4th or fri 6th and all they say is we will see.


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Pritamin - Not so good about your cycle getting abandoned but its better to make sure things will work instead of the heartache.

Bubbles - It's weird that you seem to be on the same kind of treatment plan as me but they expected you to have a bleed but didn't whereas the nasal spray I'm on which started on day stops the lining thickening, I don't know what mines measured as they didn't measure it, but I know it was nice and thin.

AFM nothing much to say, I have my 4 patches on now and looking like a sticker book, I have to wear sticky which dressings over the patches as the patches themselves don't stick greatly to my skin


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lori - Are you on Suprecur? (Buserelin nasal spray)

I will be honest, im totally confused. When going through my treatment plan, the nurse said i should bleed.
But today, a different nurse pretty much said the nasal spray will stop me bleeding as its putting my body in a temporary menopause. 
She said that because i started on Day 2 and that im not regular (i corrected her and said i am regular, just a 42 day cycle rather than 28 day) i probably wouldn't have a bleed.

Who knows 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bubbles that's what I am using, this is my 4th FET and I have never had a bleed when on the nasal spray as you have said it puts you in a menopause state! Are you doing patches or tablets on the next stage?

xx


----------



## Fat_Bunny (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey guys!

Can I join in?
Hubby and I have signed our paperwork to try FET3 for baby3! 
We have 4 frozen embies (5ba, 4bb, 3aa and an early blast) and we're considering 2 embryo transfer this time as it will be our final go.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lori - im on the tablets, Progynova. Im glad you said you have never had a bleed. I feel better as i was worrying about it. 😁.

Hey Fat bunny -  Baby number 3 😁. Got some good embryo's there. What will you do with the remaining 2?
Have you been given a protocol yet?


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Bubbles: yeah it hopefully will. I have been super busy lately. My hubby due to go away in 10 days on deployment so ill be doing this cycle mostly on my own.  Are you happy that all of your meds have been taken away? I antenatal nurse told me to take 1 baby aspirin when i was pregnant with Layla up until 36 weeks and though I can’t 100 percent say thats why she survived i am convinced it helped.? Sorry I haven’t been on, super happy that you are able to start now x good luck x oh and my clinic doesn’t tell you when transfer will be so I just have to guess. Lol X aww I weigh more when I’m due my period it totally sucks x still a maintain is good xxx


Lori: yay glad all is on track for your cycle love xx its all exciting x 

Pritamin: welcome lovey, I will be having my fet in march too  sorry about your cancelled cycle my last fet was cancelled because the nurses thought i had fluid in my womb which I never had so pointless cancellation x lets hope this time is better for us both x 

Bubbles & Lori your cycles are different to mine, so i sm having prostap injection to put me in DR then will start progynova and then nasal spray I wonder why that is ? X I usually have a bleed after prostap usually when my normal cycle is due x 

Welcome fatbunny x good luck with ur cycle  


Afm: so finally its the night before my prostap injection woohoo x after tomorrow my next appointment with be a scsn on March 5th then ill start progynova eeek x super exiting but still couple weeks before I officially start x how long is everyone usually on progynova/ nasal spray for before transfer? My only medicaated fet got cancelled so I’m just trying to guessitmate transfer dates lol x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey 886 

Shame hubby isnt going to be there for most of your cycle. My OH works night shift so its hard for him to make any apps, so i will be doing it on my own. After the amount of cycles ive had, im used to it. 

No, im not happy meds have been taken away to be honest. Its funny, i was literally just thinking in the bath tonight that i may still take baby aspirin anyway as i xan self medicate that, the only thing that is stopping me is i dont know when to introduce it. I presume yoy will have it again on this cycle?

Good luck with your injection. The 5th will fly by.
I have been told by my nurse that i HAVE to be on progynova for at least 12 days. Ive researched a little and see that normally, clinics aim to do transfer around day 20 and the day you start Progynova, is classed as day 1.... but im pretty clueless in all this. 

X


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Happ Friday Everyone!

@Bubbles 
So does this mean that now you are on he progynova that you can say farewell to The Devil's Mist?!?
It's so confusing about whether you should bleed or not whilst downregging, am completely with you on that. 

@Pritamin
Welcome to the March/April madness. I am sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle.  My last cycle was cancelled so I feel your pain on that one. Onwards and upwards!

@Lori
How's the patches? What do they do exactly?

@Fat Bunny
Welcome Fat Bunny! How exciting to be transferring two embryos! Was this your idea? Will it improve the chances of pregnancy by a lot?

@886
FET cycles can be so unpredictable even when medicated. You start out thinking/hoping to transfer at a point time and then it always seem to change so you may have accidental transfer buddies!  It will probably be me as my cycles are a law unto themselves!

AFM - Am still doing my daily battle with the Devils Mist (Synarel/Nafarelin) with no end in sight.  I can at best hope that I will get an idea of what's going to happen in a week or so when we check in with the over enthusiastic Mrs Bennet (my normally thick lining) to see if she has eased up and left me with with the desired thinner lining. I am not convinced that the sniffing is working on anything except my mood. I feel like my body is still going through the motions....  Is that normal?

Other than that, this long cycle continues to plod on and feels like it will last forever and ever before transfer arrives....

Jx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Jupiter - Nope, still going strong with the devils mist. Im not sure when i should stop to be honest. Either when i start my progesterone or the day of transfer... im clueless 😂. Anyone else know?
It is normal, ive researched so much on the devils mist, and some women dont get any symptoms, others get lots... im in the middle. 
When is your next app?

AFM - weigh day at porky club tomorrow, really hope ive lost as i have transfer soon. That said, im really fancying a maccys so i will have one on cheat day (tomorrow).


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Bubbles: I’m exactly the same, i have done that many that i know what to expect. This will be only the third time i will have done it on my own. My friend came un with me for transfer tho last time ans probably will do again lol x poor girl x ha. 

Aww that’s a shame about your meds if u don’t want them taken away love,  no what was suggested to me is only to take it if i get pregnant so ill take it from week 6 - 36 to be safe. Ahh yeah that’s right I remember now coz i am having to take progynova for 13 days then back in for a scan xx thanks love much appreciated. How did u get on at weigh day love? I used to call it fat club when i used to go 🙈🙈🙈 the look on my consultants face when i said it once 😱😱 i was mortified lol x 

Jupiter: hey i love cycle buddies x its good to have someone who understands even if u don’t know them. Like bless my friends they do understand as far as they can but not really if that makes sense. I only have 1 friend who truly understands. She has had umpteen miscarriages and has a gene for Edwards syndrome meaning on of her genes is faulty or something I don’t really understand but we have always been there for each other x sorrt to waffle on but yeah i am happy to be cycle buddies. My cycles seem to be getting wackier, like i have always had 27-29 day cycles then this last year my cycles have gone anywhere from 20-19 days strange to be honest, my ovulation has gotten on day 10 sometimes. I know its my ovulation changing as i check lol x 

The devils mist is that to down reg u ? So instead of the mist I had prostap ? 

Afm: so yesterday went as planned had my prostap and im to write down on my piece of paper they gave me and took blood (got it first time which never happens)  I’m to go in now on the 5th March. The nurse asked me if o wanted a copy of my full fet protocol breakdown.? I said yes and I’m blooming glad now. 

So yesterday the nurse wrote down when i start the nasal spray buserilin on my little card/ piece of appointment paper. She said that it had to be started 25 days after my prostap and wrote the 17th March down. Anyway at home i was looking at all my stuff and i looked at where on my full breakdown it said about the nasal spray and 25 days after prostap. Just by curiosity i was thinking that date of 17th march seems to long so I counted 25 days from prostap and she has only gone and got it blooming wrong. My nasal spray should start on the 10th March as that’s 25 days after prostap so she is a week out fml. 

So im going to take it all with me and ask the nurse on the fifth to double check. I know I’m right tho lol x im not saying it would but that could of been the difference between a cancelled or go ahead cycle xx anyway im excited for the 5th now. I think tho i am guessing transfer will be around 25th March x but if its ok ill stay here rather than move to the march / April thread once it opens of whatever x as i feel tho my cycle started in feb not March lol x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

886...

Not very comforting when they get it wrong eh! We put everything we have into each and every cycle, and the money we have to pay, so should they.
Flip side, i guess people cock up sometimes.

Id deffo be asking, and ask again after that, lol.

Do you get any side affects from the prostrap?

So, i lost 3lbs this week. But its half term and i think ive put double that back on!  Back on it tomorrow mind! 
New day and all that. 
Got alot going on... going to view a house tomorrow, its bigger and not attached so its very desirable especially at the price so the competitive me NEEDS to get it!
My mum is also very poorly. Ongoing lung infection, they have found a shadow on her lung but are not suggesting the dreaded C... but i think its highly likely that its pneumonia. GP is faffing about and wont make a decision until friday 🤔


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi all,

Sorry for the silence over the past few days, I had my brother-in-laws wedding on Sunday and I was running after our Nephew all day and all day Monday too.

8868dee - the patches are to thicken my lining, my lining is never overly thick and sometime struggles to get to the 7mm they want.

Bubbles - well done on the weight loss, it so hard when going through this to loose weight as all the hormones make me want to eat rubbish.

AFM - Nothing much to say, patches are on and getting sore boobs which should mean they are working. Scan on Tuesday and we will take it from there.

xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Lori

Good luck for your scan on Tuesday. If all is well, do you have a particular day you have your eye on for transfer? We are pretty close so could end up transferring the same day.

I have my scan tomorrow, as ive never done FET before i have no idea how my body will react. On a normal ISCI cycle, my lining has never been an issue. My last cycle, at transfer, my lining was over 17mm so it will be interesting to see what it is tomorrow. 

X


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Good luck with your scans Lori & Bubbles xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey 😊

Where has everyone gone? (Not that there was many to start with). Must be a quiet FET month!

Thanks Jupiter... ive been reading your diary... what is your body doing! 

So, been for my scan and my lining is 10.7mm amd transfer is booked for Wednesday 4th 😬.
I could have opted for Monday but it would mean going back to work on Tues and Weds. With me having it on Weds, means im not back at work until Monday. With DS at school, means i can chill out.

That said, we are moving house on the 14th! I know its awful timing but the house is gorgeous! By the point we physically move, the embryo would have already decided to stick around or not so as long as i do no heavy lifting (brucey bonus) i think it will be a welcomed distraction. It will deffo keep me away from those pee sticks!
So, im to take the last of the sniff on friday around 4pm, then start the pessaries.

I cant believe how laid back all this is. I deffo prefer FET!


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh how the other FET half live Bubbles!  Hahaha!

How wonderful to have a transfer date! It's literally around the corner for you now! 

All in all, how long were you on the oestrogen to build back up your lining?  What happens next for you between now and transfer?

Where is everyone else in their cycle?

AFM... Yup, you know it, my crazy body is doing whatever it feels like. Mrs Bennet may be starting to play ball reluctantly perhaps.  I guess we will find out at the scan....  I had wanted to be PUPO by now and it seems very far off despite all the months passing by. I am getting slightly worried that after all the efforts, ups and downs for this incredibly long cycle, I am worried that should I be unlucky and get another BFN I will struggle more than last time. It's been such a long build up and still isn't finished!

Oh well one step at a time.

Jx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

You have more patience than me J! 

However, i would try and flip how your are thinking. Instead of thinking about a BFN... try and think that someone is putting you through your paces to get you to your BFP. 
Did they say what will happen at your next scan if all goes well?

Yeah, not long now... im not very patient at all. I just want all of this over with. I just want to know what my future holds so i can close the door and move on, which ever way it goes. 

So, i have been on oestrogen for 12 days so far. My clinic told me i had to be on it for a minimum of 12 days before they would consider transfer. Once you have been on them 12 days, they scan you and if all is well, you then have to start the cyclogest 5 days before transfer.

I cant wait to stop sniffing and have a somewhat normal tolerance level again!


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Bubbles, I think it more of a case of resignation versus patience.  I am keeping the faith that the fertility clinic with some extra pestering from me, will get me to transfer.  It does feel like the approach for me in my unique circumstances is a little bit of trial and error, well considered and well thought through I am sure. Nevertheless the one size fits all clearly isn't for me and Mrs Bennet!

You are right. I do need to hold on to the positivity!  I won't really know what happens next until they confer with Mrs Bennet...

I suppose if I follow your pattern I won't transfer for another 18 days! Let's just call it three weeks. Good grief, I really hope it's not going to take that long! It's smack bang in a busy period, the busiest period. I don't mind if it's going to be a BFP 

What's the new house like?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh im all for pestering! Your body is definitely making sure its getting its moneys worth! 

Yeah, 3 weeks seems a long time, however, I've always had an inkling when my transfer is (purely by fluke of correctly working it out) and i was thinking (what seems like the other day) that i still had 3 weeks to go... and that honestly seems likes days ago! It soon flies by! 

When you say busy... is that work busy?

House is lovely. Its double the size of my current house. I just need to fill it! 

Im really unsure whether to take baby aspirin to prevent recurrent miscarriage....
My RM doc says not too as there is no evidence i need it but i cant help but feel surely it wont hurt. Then begs the next question..
When to start!

Lori - good luck on your scan today


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Bubbles: no love not very comforting at all love x yeah ha ha i will be making doubly sure lol. No nothing yet but its been almost 2 weeks now so Doubt ill feel any now lol. Ooh excited for your transfer love xx makes total sense having it on the Wednesday love gives u more rest time  . I hated moving houses lol so much to do ha ha

Lori: ahh ok I wondered why you had patches. I understand tho if u need them fair enough hopefully it will give you the boost u need for ur cycle

Juipter: keep up ur pma hun u never know x am routing for you 


Afm: so prostap was on 14th and not much happening since, my normal AF was due Saturday but not here yet so ghat will be due to the prostap. Just waiting now until the 5th March for scan 1 and to get my tablets and nasal spray x


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Well my scan was a little bit of a rollarcoaster. My lining was 8.3mm but there was fluid which was 2.2mm so the lining was only 6.1mm which is fine to transfer with. So the plan for me is to get scanned at 8.20 on day of transfer which is the 5th March and if the fluid isn't any worse then they will warm the embryo up and I will go back to the hospital for the transfer. If the fluid is worse then they will abandon this cycle and I will have to start again. I got the impression that they will do the transfer as they aren't concerned about the fluid.


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

@ Lori, how are you feeling about it all? It's good that they are not concerned about the liquid, did they say why it was there? Surprisingly fluid is one thing Mrs Bennet has yet to throw at me but there is still time... 
I guess the most important thing is that you understand and are comfortable. My fertility doctor is always telling me that after he shares his thoughts for each stage.

@ Bubbles
I was actually thinking that I wouldn't mind a bigger place.  All being well we'll all still fit but it's nice to feel like you have some space to play around with.

If something can't hurt I always think we'll why not then. Maybe just be honest and ask your doctor ifyou were to go down that road, how much would you take and for what duration.

Yes, March is shaping up to be a crazy one work wise, this is why I was really hoping to have progressed further. In any case there is nothing I can do about now except try to manage it all as best as I can and hope that my body behaves and does the rest for me!

@ 886
Ahhhh, the waiting.... We must all surely have the patience of a saint! It's crazy how fast when great stuff is happening. Weekends are like a blink!  Hopefully your AF will show up soon for you, I'll have my fingers crossed for you.

Thanks for the cheerleading! This is some long cycle, hoping it's true about getting good things following a long wait...

AFM..... AF still in situ and although it's a full flow it's probably about half as heavy as my normal ridiculous cycles. Not sure if this good or bad....it almost feels like I actually am not cycling at all if it were not for the daily emotional sword play with the Devils Mist....


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

@Jupiter - They have no idea why its there and along as I have had no bleeding they were happy to keep going. They said by Next Thursday it could be gone but that's why they want to scan me before they start thawing an embryo because if it is worse then they will abandon the cycle but hopefully it's either gone or stayed the same and we can transfer then.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey 

886 - i found this down regulating bit all a bit crap! Lots of waiting around, not knowing if its doing what it should be but your nearing the end now .
Its literally countdown to every appointment (yours is 7 days btw 😂)

Lori - im glad the clinic arent too concerned. They probably get this alot and i know ive read on the internet that it happens a bit. Hopefully all will be ok. Im sure it will be and then you can join me on the 2w torture! 

Jupiter  - If you intend on being at work in your 2ww, then perhaps its a good thing to be busy. Will keep your mind of testing.

AFM - I think im getting poorly 😪. My throat is so sore, i cant sleep (hence why im posting to you fine people) so i think a cold is in its way. I just hope it comes and goes by Wednesday.
Back to the docs with my mum. They are pushing through CT scans and respiratory clinic apps to 'rule out cancer'  but all this rushing is making me worry. 

My face is an utter mess, dry patches of skin, spots and just look generally ****e 😔


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Lori: did they say where thr fluid came from or possibly came from ? My last cycle i was told it had to be cancelled due to fluid in my womb which it wasn’t it was a burst cyst which they should if known thats why i am getting this cycle free coz of their error. The fact they aren’t concerned with the fluid is a good sign and fingers crossed on the 5th all csn go ahead with transfer.

Jupiter: thanks so much love ha ha yeah I agree deffo a saint lol. My af arrived yesterday un full flow so that is good, however like urs mine is lighter than normal but guess that is the prostap lol 

Bubbles: ha ha thanks for that lol, ur too funny. I Can’t wait to actually start my meds lol doesnt feel real that I’m actually doing a cycle lol. 

Afm: so my scan is next week 5th wnd I can’t wait now. My af arrived in full flow yesterday after me saying that it was late lol. My hubby also went on his trip yesterday so just gotta get on with it. I really want to have a positive for him to come home to. It really would make all the years of him being deployed worth it ya know coz without his job we wouldn’t be able to afford ivf. We r extremely lucky x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

886 - lots of starfishing for you then 😊 How long is hubby away for?

Last day of the devils Mist (Nasal spray) for me 😊 THANK GOD! 
I have to spray my last one 1 at 4pm, then start cyclogest tonight. 

X


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Bubbles: ha ha yeah but at the weekends i have said Layla who is 5 can sleep in my bed. First time she is sleeping in our bed lol like a radiator she is 😂😂🙈. Though I’m not sure if that is a good idea or not lol. He is a royal navy submariner so anywhere between 4-6 months and no contact x 
Still have uni, Layla and this to keep me busy x 


Brilliant last day of thr mist, i am dreading mine already lol 😂. So excited ur getting closer now eeek x


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Congratulations Bubbles!  Free from the Devils Mist at last! Transfer is a mere few days away.  I am so excited for you!

886
Wow! Royal Navy Submariner! How proud you must be! How on earth did you manage to meet? It's lovely that you have Layla to keep you snug!

What are you studying at Uni?

AFM..... Sniff sniff sniff..... forever and ever and ever....😆


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

886 - They didn't say where it came from but because it minimal they are not worried but just doing the scan to double check, which I am happy with as I don't want to be wasting a frostie.

Bubbles - Yay free soon, they onto the delightful pessaries!!!

Jupiter - Welcome to the sniffing brigade   

AFM - Finished the spray last night and started the pessaries today, one in the morning and one at night. Glad I have finished the spray as my nose is all swollen inside so I am hoping that it settles now the spray is done


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jupiter: Our families have known each other like half their lives so that’s how I know him, we have been together since I was 16 and Andrew was 17. So a long time been married 11 years. Our older daughter was natural pregnancy and then we had an ectopic so secondary infertility completely changed our lives. Before that happened I didn’t want any mor children and then when i did that happened. Still never mind we wouldn’t have Layla if that hadn’t happened. Omg yes i am very proud of him. Its a good life but it’s also hard much harder than I could ever of imagined. X 

So at uni I’m studying to be a Social worker, Mental health is what i want to do. My childhood made me want to do it but  just never had the chance until now. Im almost at the end of year 2 and its a 4 year honours degree. Im English but live in Scotland so it’s 4 years up here. 

I’m not looking forward to the devils mist lol 😂 totally stealing that from bubbles ha ha. I should start mine just after the 5th lol progynova first. 

Lori: ahh ok, probs just one of those things then, could just be old af blood not released yet. At least it’s minimal so if they aren’t worried I wouldn’t be either they know what they are doing.  yeah absolutely I wouldn’t want to waste the frostie also. Yay for ending the spray x good for u  good luck with pesseries they are messy aren’t they lol 


Afm: well my af is over, I’m quite lucky my af is only 3 days long followed by 1day of spotting tho not every month. Looking forward to my scan next week and hopefully start progynova then the dreaded mist. Feel quite emotional today weird. I don’t know if its the prostap though wouldn’t of thought so with it being so long after. 

I actually feel so far behind you all like I shouldn’t be in this group but I actually don’t want to go to another group lol. 

Happy leap year day everyone. Andrews grandma was born on a leap year so today she can celebrate her 90 odd birthday on the actual day bless her.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

886 - I stole it from jupiter 😂😂 i cant take the glory for that one! 
Aww, so lovely. Always nice to hear about childhood sweethearts. 
Good going on Uni!
You deffo should be here so please stick around! Happy Birthday Andrew's Grandma! 😂

Lori - in totally confused that you have started your pessaries the same day i have considering your transfer is a day later than mine.

Jupiter - ive read your diary update! Thats fantastic news! 😊😊

AFM - so nice not having to sniff, although, im pretty wound up today so im guessing it hasnt left my system yet. Started the BB's (Bum bullets, sorry 😂) last night, no side affects as of yet.
Me and DS are still poorly 😔. 
Im trying to imagine hoe to react if/when i get a BFN. I know its not positive thinking but every transfer apart from 1 (this will be my 6th) ive had a BFP so i cant see it happening this time considering ive been given only a 35% success rate 😔


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi girls, i'm sorry about the long radio silence not sure what happened. Probably life took over a bit 
I've been trying to catch up and will be more regular on here from now on.

Bubbles - it's really hard to be positive, isn't it? But do not worry about the numbers. When we first embarked on the whole IVF journey, the NHS clinic gave me 10-15% chance to succeed. Then we managed to have 3 blasts, 2nd of which resulted in my daughter. You never know what will happen and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. How many embryos do you have this time?

886 - wow, 4-6 months without no contact? That must be super super hard, you are a one very strong woman, i tell ya!  Good luck with your cycle.

Lori - sorry, totally missed it, but when is your transfer? it must be soon if your on the BBs. My clinic wants me to BBs as well as pessaries twice a day.

Jupiter - whereabouts are you in your cycle? I've read the last two pages of the thread but i should have made notes to remember everything 

Not sure who asked about the baby aspirin but my clinic said i could start it even before i went on the Buserelin. It doesn't really hurt to take 75mg a day. I took them on my last successful cycle up until week 30 or 32 of pregnancy.

Sorry if i missed anyone.

AFM - my AF finally showed almost 4 weeks after i stopped the buserelin injections and I've been back on the stuff twice a day since Monday. I have a scan on 6th March to see if it's worked this time, then (if it's all OK), I'd reduce the dose to once a day and start progynova for approx 2 weeks, then transfer 5 days after. So that would mean transfer around 25th March (god and my body willing)


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Pritamin

I have 3 in the freezer. I always produce crap to average embryos. My boy was a 3bb, its seems as i get older, my quality goes up. The 3 i have in the freezer are 5AA, 5AB & 5BB. I wont hold my breath mind.

It was me that asked about aspirin. I think in going to start taking it when ive had transfer. Ive read such conflicting info, i reckon i will ask the nurse.
How are you with the sniff (we call it the devils mist)m Any side effects?

Im so bored at work 😔

However, since my last post, ive bloated right out. I guess its those BB's!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Ahh bubbles my bad lol I thought u started the devils mist thing 😂😂 sorry Jupiter lol x aww thanks ahe will be made up x especially as technically she should be younger lol 😂 . Ur doing ur pesseries up the bum ? 😂😂 x does it make a difference which was u put it up lol ? . Sorry your still poorly both of you thats horrible that . I have also been thinking the same what if it doesn’t work, we are using our last two frosties so i will be devestated but also need to prepare myself that way it won’t hopefully be to hard a drop. I know it is not exactly positive so I’m trying to push it out my mind. I can’t remember the grade if the final two but i think they were 5AB and 5BC but not sure. My last ones were 5 AA and 6BB I think and was bfn x so who knows. I said this was our last go but having spoke to dh we have decided to do 1 more fresh if this is BFN. 

You may have only been given 35% chance but don’t lose hope xx i msy be preparing myself for a BFN just in case but i am getting more positive the closer i get. My issue is i tend to test early which i no isn’t good so will try not to this time. X im thinking positive for you love x 

pritamin: aww thsnks so much, yes it is very very hard to be honest but I’ll be ok. My scan is 5th March then ill have progynova and devils mist so I’ll probably be transferring around same time as u I reckon lol.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

886 - yeah ive always gone up the back, its less messy apparently.
Im glad you have decided to do 1 more fresh, it always adds pressure when 'its the last go'.
I think its always best to be grounded in the fact that there is a chance it may not work, im a glass half empty kind of girl.

Haha, im a serial early tester. With my son, i tested positive at 5dp. The last cycle  i started tested at 3dp.. it eventually took its toll and my head was screwed so im going to try my hardest and not test early.
My worst fear is find out im not pregnant by a period, unexpected. Id rather get a negative test.

X


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Bubbles: yeah i do feel more relaxed knowing that we hsve a plan B but i want this to work so fingers crossed x yeah deffo better to keep grounded as long as not to pessimistic lol x I’m same serial tester lol i use internet cheapies but my most reliable are first response. Found out 6dp5dt with Layla tho was faint much stronger at 7dp lol 😂 xx i am going to try so hard not too tho i do have tests already 🙊 oops


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

I did tests around 6/7 days post transfer.  Obviously it was BFN but I managed to convince myself I was pregnant despite trying hard not to believe I was pregnant so it was a huge shock when it was BFN.  I was so sure...

To avoid that for this upcoming transfer I will test early and regularly to keep my feet firmly on the ground. 

I have already planned to take a 3 month break before another FET cycle. It's so emotional, so taxing on the body mentally and physically.

Naturally I am hoping that this is the cycle for us all and my next cycle after this one will be for a sibling! If that isn't positive thinking I don't know what is!

@ Pritamin
Welcome back Pritamin... this is a nice little group 🙂
I have just started taking the oestrogen so maybe transfer in a few weeks (fingers crossed)

@ Lori, I am so jealous that you are no longer under the influence of the Devils Mist.  I have really found it a struggle personally, can't wait for my turn to kick it to the curb...

@ 886
Don't even worry about where you are in your cycle. You are in the right place and am sure we will all be supporting you even after we've all received ther verdict from our cycles. I will certainly try even if it's a BFN...
I think that this is a nice little group.

@ Bubbles
I completely understand the battle with PMA.  You could just be that lucky soul that beats the odds every time!  
Not going to lie, I am almost preparing a battle plan for a BFN and how to cope with all the feelings of being pregnant that the progesterone gives you.  My first cycle I was clueless so I need to feel like I can manage the mind games this transfer

AFM
Mrs Bennet aka my lining has calmed down a bit. I am at my thinnest lining ever which is 8.5mm but for me this is an epic achievement. Due to Mrs Bennets propensity to go wild on oestrogen I will be checked earlier than the usual day 12.  If all is well I will start progesterone after that...

I am still an absolute misery guts and I am praying the reduction in sniffing will help lift my mood. 

This must surely be the longest long cycle ever...


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi I hope it's ok for me to join.  We just had a FET last week and its a BFN.  I had a trilaminar 11.4mm lining and transferred a FHB of top quality.  Don't understand why it didnit work.  We had said it was our last go but my heart just isn't ready to give up yet. So looking at having my period and then going again in April.
I was on estrogen 8mg (2mg vaginally), prednisone, aspirin, clexane, cyclogest, and I had intralipids.  It all worked for a previous FET but just not this time.  We have unexplained infertility.  I have read about other ladies using buslerin and progynova, I am just wondering if anyone could tell me what these are for.  I don't want to put so many drugs in my body this time round.  I just want to obviously stop ovulation, grow a nice thick lining and have a receptive uterus.  And hopefully the embryos will be good again. We have 3 frosties left. I would appreciate any advice, would be great to hear about others protocols, particularly if you are also unexplained    Thank you ladies.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jupiter: i remeber doing the imternet cheap ones on one cycle and totally convinced myself that the bfn was a oine that was supet faint. Really i know it wasn’t a line but i so wanted it that i convinced myself it was a positive lol x thats is good positive thinking. I am really hoping this cycle is the one for us because then it will be our last cycle but if not them we are now doing another but not sure when that will be x fingers crossed for us all x 


Aww thanks so much I appreciate that, i also think this is a lovely group x i am glad to be apart of it x good luck to us all x 


Tara: welcome love, so sorry about your bfn x hope ur bearing up ok x im not aure what a FHB is but i am sorry about ur cycle x  so I use progynova and buserilin in my FET cycle. I have a down reg injection (to put my ovaries to sleep temporarily) that is called prostap. Then i have my scan 21 days later and start progynova if my womb lining is thin. Progynova is Oestrogen and then buserilin takes over from the prostap to make sure I don’t ovulate. So i take the progynova then take both them together after few days on progynova. From the time i start progynova I have a scan 13 days later and if the lining is thick enough i begin the progesterone and then transfer should be 5 or so days later. 


Hope that makes sense lol 😂 x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Just worked out mine roughly and i should if all goes smoothly that my transfer should occur around the 21st march x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey

Tara - i doubt i can help much as this is my 1st ever FET, but i started the Buserelin nasal spray on day 2 to shut down my ovaries. On day 15, i introduced Progynova to thicken up my lining. I started cyclogest on friday evening and have transfer this wedsnesday. 
Im so sorry for your BFN. I was following the thread you are on (FET jan/feb). 

Jupiter - Its nice that you have a plan if its a BFN... i have no plan. I know what im like. 


886 - 21st March really isnt long, with Little Layla and uni, it will fly by!

AFM- my Progynova symptom has disappeared so i worry its stopped working. I worry i will get there on Weds and they say my lining is now too thin! Can it even thin out without a period?
This is the first bit of worry ive had all cycle, so havent done too bad. 
I cant believe this time next week i will be in the 2ww!
Im loving nobody really knows this time... literally 4 people and 2 of them are my bosses.


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Does that make you first up for the 2ww Bubbles?  Exciting!!

Welcome Tara!
My cycle has not been the average so can't really advise too much. Down regulation took about one month with two bleeds (Long story ). I am thickening up the lining now with Progynova until further notice. Hopefully a transfer in a week or two. That's about it. I still face the Devils Mist but now the daily dose has been halved.

886 -Am going to try not to go crazy with the tests but I definitely want to manage my own expectations following transfer. The progesterone is a devious foe! There is a definite love hate relationship there as I want the right levels but don't want the confusion pregnancy type side effects!

Hope all is well Lori & Pritamin

Oestrogen does make me feel a tad queasy I must confess. Not sure if my headaches are from the progynova now...

Lordy I am a misery!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Bubbles: isn’t it funny how we all use the same meds ie buserilin and progynova but each clinic get us to take them differently lol x maybe it depends on the protocol lol  x yea ur right it will fly by with layla and uni lol x . I’m not sure about thining out without a period tho try not to worry it’s probably ur body is now used to the progynova xx good luck for the transfer it is super exciting x 

I have literally told my closest friend and thet is it x used to tell all my close friends but now I don’t just in case because i hate them feeling sorry for me if it doesn’t work x

Jupiter: i say it every time I’m not gonna test and then boom I can’t think of anything else 😂😂. This I’m ill just see how i feel lol x if i make it to 6dp ill possibly do one on the 7th lol 😂 . Ooh i hate the progesterone side effects. Usually for me the ovary side effects are the worst coz i have had that with both bfp and bfn cycles x


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Will any of you be eating anything particular to get a good lining and/or do you plan to eat anything special during the day's approaching transfer to help implantation after transfer.

I find it all a bit confusing 

Thanks!

Jx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey.

I just eat Brazil nuts from transfer to day 5.

I dont touch Pineapple as there is conflicting info about it.
But they are all to help implantation, rather than lining.

Im not sure what helps with lining 🙄


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

I like a busy thread but it’s hard to keep up especially on the phone.

Bubbles - I’m on Buserelin injection not, on nasal spray. Never had the spray, I guess my clinic doesn’t use it.
Re side effects - no matter what I do I steadily put on on weight and it really annoys me.

886 - yeah, you’re right, looks like we’ll have transfer around the same time, all going well with downregging and all.

Jupiter - sounds like you’re having a tough time this cycle but fingers crossed you’ll soon be over this rather big jump. I’m not eating anything particular to help with lining. I found that when I tried too hard my cycles didn’t work. When I didn’t give two toss about it, it did. But that’s just me 

Tara - welcome. I’m really sorry about your BFN. Which clinic are you with? Sounds much like an ARGC protocol.
Re Buserelin and Progynova. They start you on Buserelin to suppress you ovaries, practically put you in The menopause so they can gain full control over your body. they then kick  start your system with progynova to build up your lining ready for transfer. Does this make sense?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Prit.. its only got a bit busy in the last few days, but like you, i struggle. Not for time as such but it just gets irritating doing it on my phone. 
Its crap that you are putting on weight. I struggle with my weight to. Ive been on slimming world since before i was born. Ive had success though. U lost 4.5 stone for IVF which resulted in my son. Then put 3.5 stone back on in pregnancy. Which i have lost again.

AFM - so we have finally had the go ahead to move a week on friday and the realisation has hit me. What the hell am i playing at!!! Haha! I must be mad, moving in my 2ww. I did intend to get as much as i could done before transfer, but failed. DS has come home with Homework that will probably take up most of tomorrow evening. 
New worries are setting in as i get closer. Not worries as such, just odd negative thoughts that the embryo doesnt thaw out, or none of them do...
I dont know how or when they thaw them out but i know that i will be called first thing Wednesday morning with my time slot. It will either be late morning, or early afternoon.
I plan on picking DS up from school, he can have a maccys, and i intend to veg out in front of the sofa until Saturday!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jupiter: Over the years I have seen people post about eating certain things and not eating other things but I haven’t really followed to be honest, I am keen to find out more though. I am a huge coffee drinker tho and i do switch to de caff. 

Bubbles: I am keeping all my everything crossed for you and Pma pma sending ur way x its normal to have thoughts like that i do constantly. My embies are less grades than they were last time so im keeping everything crossed they thaw well and snuggle in nicely x aww good for u to veg out. If my transfer is around the 25th i am hoping it’s after the 27th but I know it will be before then as i have a Law exam (online multiple choice test) on the 26th March. Absolutely typical lol x 

Pritamin: sounds like my clinic is opposite lol they use the prostap to surpress ovaries then as that only last 25 days they switch to buserilin lol strange they all do it different x yay a transfer buddy all being well x 

Afm: i have my scan in Thursday whoop finally starting my meds x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey.

Thank you 886 🤞🤞

One of the luxuries with FET is that they can play about with dates a little. Im sure they could delay for 2 days, its deffo worth the ask.

Jupiter - how are you?

Lori - Not long til transfer, what time do you have to be there by on Thursday? (Im sure you did say)

Hubby is poorly (V&D) which means he cant make transfer tomorrow. So im going to have to go on my own. He said if our slot was after 1pm, he would come, but he works nights and as he didnt sleep much today, i think its better he stays home and sleeps. 

Im enjoying a nice hot bath as i type as i wont be able to have one for 2 weeks, and hopefully longer!

Oh, i really hope my little frosted human makes it through the thaw!


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

@Bubbles
Wooo-hooo, it's almost transfer day!!!  Yay Bubbles!!!

It's great that you have taken this cycle very much within your stride and I am sure that tomorrow will be no different. The important thing is that you will have your defrosted little human on board. Amazing! Good luck...you won't really need it....


@Lori
Not long for you either. Yay Lori! How are you feeling now that it is so close....?

@886
I am sure that revision for a law exam will keep you mighty busy and it will soon be your turn to transfer. I would agree with Bubbles that there may be some leverage to adjust your dates. No harm in asking in any case..

@Pritamin
To be honest I have had such a journey simply to get to transfer I'll quit whilst I am ahead. I have heard of eating Brazil Nuts and that is an easy one so that may be as far as I go on the dietary mission.

AFM I am fairly certain that Mrs Bennet is having an absolute stellar time getting thick for transfer. It's written all over my face. Literally.  I have an enormous mountain of a spot on my chin and his little brother not too far away on the side of my face. Both look well fed and angry. They will definitely leave their mark before I evict them!

I still feel a tad queasy due to the pills. I had headaches the first day or two, I am hoping that this has passed now that my body is getting reaquainted with my hormones.

Starting to feel a little bit excited but trying to keep my feet on the ground just in case when they check the lining it's not as they had hoped. When I actually have a transfer date and can stop sniffing there will definitely be some well earned celebrations!

Jx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Eurgh...

Slowly going crazy here. Still no call.... im thinking all sorts!


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Did they say that they would call or is it no news is good news re embryo defrosting?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

They have to call to give me my transfer time 😔.

Im worried that either the 1st embryo didnt survive and they are thawing another, hence why its taking so long. Or they have forgot.

I dont know what time to give it before i call them


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Call them now to ask roughly what time they will be ringing later to confirm transfer time. Eliminate the stress.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

God. Now im even more worried. 

I just called them. The receptionist was pretty short with me on the phone telling me they will call me. That the embryo's are in the thawing process so may not call first thing. She then went on to say that they dont want to call with a time too early as some embryo's dont survive and thats why they delay calling. 

Talk about putting my mind at ease! Not! 
I have a bad feeling :-(


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly. Some people. She could have simply given you a conservative rough time without all that crap.

Try not to worry.  I imagine that it must take a few hours and it's still quite early.

Hugs


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey everyone 😊

Im PUPO... 😁

So i eventually got the call around half an hour after i last posted.
She told me not to worry, the embryo thawed beautifully and could i get there as soon as possible. 

I arrived a little over an hour later. I was the only 1 on the ward  and with OH not there, it felt even more empty. 
So the embryologist came to see me. She said that it has 90% cells, which is good apparently. She told me they wont transfer anything less than 50% so that was good to hear. 
She also said it has already started to expand too...  i had no idea what that meant but she again said its really positive.
The doctor was one ive seen many of times, he was one that not only made the decision to induce me with DS but also 6 years before that with my sister and her triplets. He is a real nice guy. He was measuring alot on ultrasound. My lining was still around 10.7mm.

So, my OTD is Monday 16th, she told me that my actual test day is Sunday 15th but they are closed so they moved it to the 16th.

Im currently at home  having just eaten a Macdonalds!

Now for the dreaded 2ww 😬🤞


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bubbles....Brilliant news, gad everything went well  

AFM not sure how I am feeling about tomorrow, i know I am normally excited and nervous but because of the unknown of the scan first thing I think that's putting a little downer on it. My scan is at 8.20 tomorrow morning so at least it is nice and early.

xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay, Bubbles, congrats on being Pupo .
You had a very stressful morning by the sounds of it but I’m glad it’s all so positive! Here’s to a quick 2ww.

Lori - I’m sorry but I totally lost where you are in your cycle?

Hello to everyone else, nothing to report from me xxx


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Congratulations Bubbles!  Wooo-hooo!

I am so pleased that your little one on board. It's now the madness really begins. Ha!

Praying that the magic happens for you!


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Bubbles: yes that’s true x ill see if they can estimate a date for the transfer but I won’t hold out too much hope lol. Oh gosh bubbles how rude of the reception to say that to you. X  woohoo hello pupo lady xx I’m so sorry I haven’t been on today I actually thought ur transfer was tomorrow same day as my scan x but yay for pupo x here’s to a quick 2ww for u lovely 😊 sending all the baby dust ur way xx 

Jupiter: ha ha yes the revision will lol 😂 geez its so hard this uni malarkey but will be worth it if i pass. X 


Lori: good luck with ur scan tomorrow morning x hopefully transfer can go ahead x 

Hope everyone else is doing good x 


Afm: not a lot from me today lol have my scan tomorrow at 5pm to make sure lining is thin and then to start progynova and then the devils mist lol


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey all

Lori - good luck today. I have my fingers crossed for you! I need a 2ww buddy! 

Jupiter - Thank you! Hope your spots have buggered off. I think you should continue to feel excited, its a way of staying positive. However, by how i read you from the thread, you seem realistic and grounded, this will help you for any disappointment that we pray you will not come across. Its been tough for you, but there could be a reason for it.... because this time, it may actually work. 

Prit - The whole bloody day was stressful! Start to finish :-(

886 - let me know what they say about your dates today when the scan you. Good luck. 
Haha, devils mist. Love how Jupiters names gave caught on! 

AFM - i had a really good nights sleep past night. Normally post transfer, i sleep awful.
Had to rush DS off to the docs again last night. They have finally listened and given him some antiB's for a double ear infection. Poor little pigeon.
So, today im not doing alot, a friend is coming over so i intend of sniffing her baby... alot. Get all my baby hormones working and for them to like what they are sniffing.
I have some cramping and perhaps pulling, if i could call it that. But i think this is just from having the catheter in yesterday. I am thinking of upping my dose of cyclogest as im worried about my progesterone levels.. Normally my boobs hurt when on 2ww but i feel nothing. (Not just 2ww but run up to transfer, its also how i know when i will come on as they hurt about a week before it arrives). I was going to add an afternoon one in, but i dont know whether too or not. Im not keen on self medicating lke this but i have read alot that having progesterone levels that are too high, doesnt not affect the outcome, but having them too low, does.

On the flip, i think 'just go with it, and how it should be' and whatever happens, happens.


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Scan was fine and the fluid had completely went and she said it was a beautiful lining, lining is 10.3mm. Just waiting for the embryologist calling to advise when to go back x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay Lori! 

Look forward to having your PUPO update later 😁


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to introduce myself as I join your gang.
I am Mummy to a gorgeous boy from IVF in 2015 💙 and in December had a failed, fresh cycle of 2 “textbook embryos” 💔 was a sad Christmastime, thank goodness for my little boy 💙
I’m awaiting my first ever FET in April....it’s all new to me, have no clue what’s ahead & am feeling the pressure of having only one embryo in the freezer 🙏🏼
Have our appointment Monday to get all the drugs, go through the process & get our plan. Expecting to start meds Monday & maybe have an endometrial scratch too 🤷🏼‍♀️
What questions should I be asking when I go?!!
Had loads when I started IVF but honestly don’t know where to start this time!
Have been eating well, not drinking alcohol & taking care of myself as much as possible, along with weekly acupuncture, which I did throughout my first successful, fresh cycle....any top tips please?
Expecting FET to be April 20th or sometime that week....
Thankyou in advance for any help/support & sharing my journey ❤
Sending love & positivity to all of you 😘


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

I’m in the PUPO bubble. I transferred a 4BB embryo, everything went smoothly, otd is 19th March xx


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Lori84 ❤👏🏻🙏🏼 Congratulations!
Enjoy that feeling & take care of yourself.... what plans do you have for the 2ww? 
Hope you have plenty of boxsets on your list 😉😘


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome forever - this is my first FET so pretty clueless about it. 
I dont have any tips as such, i do believe that the outcome is all down to luck, that said, i always eat 3-4 Brazil nuts a day from the day of transfer to day 5. Its supposed to help with implantation.

Lori, yay! Did they give you amy detail of the embryo? Im only 1dp and it feels like ive been waiting forever!


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

My my my.... Isn't it a wonderful day!
It's lovely to read all this positive energy!

@ Bubbles
You are one day closer than you were yesterday and now you can try to enjoy the PUPU bubble and the fantastic new house move! Enjoy enjoy enjoy! 

@ Lori
Congratulations! Exciting days ahead.  Was it a smooth 
transfer process?

@ Forever Hope
Welcome welcome welcome!
I have had one previous FET which was a BFN, this is my  second but it's not been a standard protocol/process.  That being said my advice in general is to ask questions even obvious or what may seem like a silly one. When the experts answer the question always ask them to explain their rationale, the thoughts behind the advice. If you don't understand get them to explain it until you do.  Don't be shy about it. Our little embies and our own health are so precious.

@ 886
How did the scan go?

AFM - The mountainous terrain continues to adorn my face. All I need now is a forest to start growing at the foot of the mountain and hills. I'll be running for tweezers faster than Usain Bolt.  It feels like I am 15 all over again....

I am still well aquatinted with Devils Mist and popping oestrogen pills.... I can only imagine what fun Mrs Bennet must be having on the hormones. It's going to be an interesting initial lining check scan I think....


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

That’s weird lol I posted earlier but its not here lol. 

Lori: yay pupo lady xx hope the 2ww goes quick for you

Welcome forever hope xx good luck xx 

Bubbles: the 2ww seems to last forever doesn’t it lol. However like jupiter has said you are one day closer  

Jupiter: when is your scan ? 


Afm: so my scan went perfect and my lining was thin enough so my medication was given to me and i started progynova this evening at 8pm. I also questioned the nurse about the burserilin start date being wrong and she agreed with me and instead of starting the devils mist on the 17th I’m to start on the 9th March. So my lining scan is on the 17th and then i guess if lining is thick enough i will have transfer date. 


I can’t wait eeeek


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Lori: I have just been looking back at my past cancelled FET August/ September 19 and I don’t know if you know but we cycled almost at the same time lol. We were in the same group again lol x


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Bubbles: Brazils 👍🏻 I’m on it!
Implantation is my worry (after will it even defrost of course 😬🙏🏼)

Jupiter: thankyou 👍🏻 You are so right about questioning. I seem to revert to ‘do as I’m told’ as soon as I walk into the hospital. When I got my BFN at Christmas, I then started to question the rationale of what I’d been told (too little, too late 😕)
I’ve been told a few things by the unit (Vit D for eg), which my Acupuncturist has thankfully picked up on & corrected for me....
PS your descriptions of your ‘landscapes’ made me lol 😂
PPS not sure yet if I’ll be on the Devils Mist 😬 can’t say I’m looking forward to that one!

8868dee: good job you’re on the ball hey! 🙄
Keeping everything crossed for you xx

I went through my old meds last night & called the unit to see if I could use any of them this time round. Expecting to collect all my meds to start off on Monday...hoping I can save some pennies 🤞🏼🤷🏼‍♀️

Big hugs xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Forever-Hope; hopefully you will be able to save some pennies. After all these years i am totally on the ball x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay Lori, congrats on being PUPO. Enjoy the bubble 

Forever - welcome. I had 2 Fets so far, first was a bFN second BFP with my daughter. I am trying to do a third one but my body is not cooperating. I have just had my second downreg cancelled due to buserelin not working. 
Re questions - really don’t know what to ask but if your worry is implantation I would ask for a scratch to make a nice bed for the embie. I had that on both my previous FETs.

886 - yay on the scan, hopefully your cycle will continue to be a smooth ride

Afm - as you can see I’ve had my downreg cancelled again. I have to wait for my period then they will abandon this protocol and start me on the oestrogen tablets straight away.
seems like my protocol is different to anyone else’s as I’ve started buserelin (injection not spray) on the first day of my cycle and looks like you girls first start on the progynova then on the spray or am I just totally misunderstanding ?!

Anyway, hi to all, I have to rush, sorry if I missed anyone but thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all

Not many personals today only to Prit to say im sorry your cycle has been cancelled.

Ive had a really crap day 😔
I may of mentioned that my mum has been poorly. A 'chest infection' that has knocked her sideways. She had an xray and they saw a shadow on her lung but said it was the infection.
They referred her to the respiratory clinic and made it clear it was to rule anything out and that they still thought it was all down to a chest infection..... they lied.
We went for the app today and the GP has referred her as they suggest its cancer, because of her xray and other symptoms she has (there are many).
The consultant by no means said it was cancer, but they are rushing through a CT scan and have indicated that if this is cancer, she hasnt had it for long (the fact that he even said that suggests to me he thinks she has it)
She is so poorly, its scary to see how poorly she is. 
I feel so upset.
This cycle is probably doomed too, just to add salt to the wounds 😔😔😔


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh Bubbles, I’m so sorry to hear that about your Mum. I don’t even know what to say. It bloody sucks 
Sending you lots and lots of love and please try to be positive that IF it is cancer they caught it early enough.

It’s inevitable to think that your cycle is doomed too when you’re feeling so down but it’s not over until it’s over. You have a little bean in there who is trying its best. Sending positivity and love your way xxz


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

How dreadful Bubbles.  My heart goes out to you and your mother xxx

I am sure that you are a massive tower of strength for your mother but it's still okay to feel bowled over by it all.

Keep asking questions of the medical team and explain how you (your mother) feel about it all, what specifically you are concerned or focussed on. Sometimes that can help them help you manage or offer alternative options where possible.

I am sending so much love and support. If you need to vent some more feel free to PM me if you would rather do it privately.

As for your little human....he/she is a little fighter just like his/her mother and grandmother....

Big hugs xx


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Bubbles 💔I’m so sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of love & prayers to all of you. I know it’s unbearably hard but try to keep some positive thoughts - hoping you get good news, for your Mum & for your little embie of hope  🙏🏼
Sending lots of love to all of you xxx

Pritamin - so sorry you’ve had your cycle cancelled. I don’t understand the protocol yet, do they understand why your body isn’t cooperating?
I hope you get some positive results soon xxx
PS hoping to have the scratch either Monday when I go for my appt, or Tuesday 🤞🏼


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks all.

Im lucky to have 2 sisters, that are equally worried. Im normally the more dramatic sisters out of the 3, the glass half empty one who reads into everything, so to see them worried, worries me more! 

She has a CT scan on the 16th so hopefully will know more then.
Im aware that this is a support thread for TTC so will not clog it up with worries of my mum, thats not what this is about.

Jupiter
Thank you ❤. I may take you up on that offer. If and when.
Hope the spots have calmed down?

886 
Good news on your scan - all systems go now! Wont be long until transfer! How are you feeling on the Progynova?

Prit 
How are you feeling today? Will you be staying on this thread? I hope so, id like to see how you get on.

Lori
How are you? Enjoying the 2ww i hope 😬 and putting your feet up

Forever 
Good luck with the scratch, have you had one before?
Ive had 3, the first one wasnt pleasant at all bjt the 2nd and 3rd, i hadnt even felt them doing it. The 1st one was done by someone else, and think she was a bit rough. Let us know how you get on

AFM

Im now 3dp5dt and nothing much is going on. I have the odd twinge here and there and im really tired but thats probably down the the cyclogest (which i did up to 3).
I still have no desire to test (not that it was show anything). Ive read that today, the embryo (if still there) would has attached itself to the uterine wall and implantation starts.
I have no idea which was this will go and what i should be feeling. I quite like this though. 
I move house on friday and ive been out of action since transfer but now i do need to get stuff done, just no lifting, so if any of you are passing, and have a spare 5 mins, feel free to pack a box 😂


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Pritamin: yes I really hope so love xy cycle is more similar to urs i think. I have Prostap in cycle day 21 which works like buserilin but only for 32 days. So they give me that on day 21 then i have a withdrawal bleed and a scan 3 weeks later to make sure im dr. Then i start progynova and then buserilin (after 25 days of prostap) then scan on day 13 to check lining x 

Sorry to hear ur cancelled love x 

Bubbles: oh love im so sorry xx am thinking about u and ur mum love xx really hope its not cancerous but if it is that they can take it away so ur mum can get better soon x x ur cycle is not over my love I understand why u feel that way but take time to stay positive about it all of u can xx 😘 

Bubbles: my nose is runny at times and i have trouble on the toilet so I’m putting that down to progynova side effects which I didn’t have last time so hoping its a good sign x 


Afm: not much to report been on the progynova a couple days and my nose os runny this morning and i have trouble with toilet lol 😆. Hopefully its good signs as I didn’t have anything like this last time. I have started to feel really positive about this cycle which can only be a good thing


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

@ Bubble
Am so glad that you and your mother have the Bubble Sisterhood to get all of you though this tough time 
Oh and already on 3dp and a house move shortly. This 2ww is going to fly by for you .....


@ 886
So good to hear that you are feeling positive about your cycle, every little helps! I think that I was supposed to have a similar protocol to you before my body had other ideas.

@ Prit
Sorry about the cancelled cycle. I know how disappointing it can be. What is plan B for you? Hugs X

@ Lori
How is life in PUPO-ville? Are you coping well?

@ Forever
I've never had a scratch before. Can you be knocked out for it? 😆

AFM
Well celebrations tonight methinks as Devil's Mist and I go our separate ways....At last!!! 

That being said, he may still have the last laugh because he tagged in his old pal The Mischief Maker!!  That's right. Today I started on progesterone, which I fondly refer to as 'The Mischief Maker'. During my first FET he certainly fooled me into thinking I was pregnant...hence Mischief Maker. On the other hand he could help my little Frostie settle in so not all bad therefore I didn't go as far as dubbing Progesterone the Devil's Mischief Maker (although that does have a good ring to it!) because there's still a chance he could redeem himself by helping me get a BFP....

I have found this cycle so very testing. I am trying to keep my spirits up because the harder part starts soon...hopefully the end of next week I may have my transfer. So close yet still feels far away. 

Happy Saturday!!  What are you all up to today?


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry ladies, I'm way behind.  

It sounds like many of you have a very different protocol.  I;m with Reprofit in CZ and I start estrogen on day 2 (&aspirin, prednisone), have day 12 scan to check lining and then transfer date is arranged and I take cyclogest 5 days in advance.  Has me wondering..

Bubbles, could you tell me what the possible negative of pineapple is? I ate LOADS of it my just failed cycle  

Wishing you all the best on your journeys! I will try and catch up!

I am on day 4 of my new cycle, I am taking estrogen, I was on 8mg incl a tablet vaginally but I decided not to take that one this time around.  I took 10mg prednisone last time but just taking 5mg this time (which doc prescribed), I am taking omega's with vitamin D, L'arginine, Vitamin E and I have added in magnesium 250mg.  I am going to start Viagra pessaries tonight.  Last time I took 2 per day and had nice fluffy lining but maybe it was too fluffy?? 11.4 so this time I will take one per day (I only have 3 until my next batch arrives!). I am going to take cyclogest 6 days in advance this time as some other ladies said they felt it strongly helped them.  I am awaiting blood test results to check thyroid.  I don't feel confident but I am going to go ahead anyway.  We'll see what day 12 scan shows.  If this doesn't work we will only have 2 embies left so will wait and do one last transfer next fall.  But I'm USELESS at waiting so I really hope it does somehow work! 
If anyone has any advice regarding supplements, activities, etc. they would be greatly appreciated! Anyone else with reprofit??


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jupiter : it’s typical our bodies have a funny way of misbehaving when we need them not to isnt it x  I absolutely love your little names for things like devils mist and mischief maker ☺☺. Good luck with the progesterone lovely xx hopefully the end is almost here for u x good luck with transfer x 

Tara: hey love, although yeah u have a different protocol we will all hopefully end up at same place x 😌. I also will take cyclogest 5 days before transfer and throughout I think x 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend. 

Not much to report here still taking the oestrogen and tomorrow i begin the devils mist at 7am lol 😂


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Happy Sunday all!

Bubbles - you know how to live life to the fullest, moving house during the 2ww 😂. That being said it will be a great distraction for you I’m sure. I will stay on this thread as I’m still hoping for an April transfer. Last time it took af nearly 4 weeks to come after I stopped Buserelin so I asked the doc to give me something too induce AF it it’s more than 2 weeks. New protocol will be starting on Progynova straight away as soon as AF shows then transfer hopefully 2 weeks later (with cyclogest and bum bullets few days prior to transfer and throughout 2ww) so quite similar to taraeob’s

886 - just as well you can’t go to the toilet as shops have run out of toilet paper due to corona virus panic, so you’ll be fine 🤣. Jokes aside, I hate they side effects of oestrogen, try to eat some prunes.

Jupiter - are you on cyclogest or bum bullets (or both)? You’re almost at the finish line and I’ll keep cheering you on xx

Taraeob - welcome, your cycle sounds a bit similar to what I’ll follow after my last 2 cycles that were cancelled. Your name rings a bell. I have no advice on supplements / diet, I’m trying to stay away from it. The only think I’ll do is acupuncture before and after transfer.

Afm - nothing to report, I’m patiently (🙄🙄) waiting for AF to show. I’ll also call the clinic tomorrow morning to see if they could fit me in for a scratch. I had one in the first cancelled cycle not in the second so I’m quite keen to have one now, to prepare for transfer (hopefully)


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All

Tara - ive just read that pineapple cam make the uterus contract so its not something you want it to do when you have the embryo transferred.

Jupiter - I hope you and the devil's Mist have now parted ways 😁 whens the earliest you think transfer could be?

886 - I hope the Devils Mist is kind to you 😬

Lori - Where are you my 2ww buddy?

Prit - I dont do things by halves 😬 im not to stressed about the move and have done things as and when so i figure when we actually move (friday) i will either be pregnant, or not by that point, the important stage would have already passed.
Hopefully AF will come soon.
My clinic like to time the scratch around 7 days after ovulation.
Bum bullets are cyclogest, whats the other you refer too?

AFM
Oh... i can feel myself starting to cave. I want to test.
On my last 2 pregnancies, ive had a BFP at 5dp5dt (tomorrow) but ive promised myself not too.
I honestly have no idea how this is going to go. No idea at all. Any symptoms i do have, is probably down to the bum bullets. Im absolutely exhausted though (which is deffo the bum bullets)
Im scared i will nip to boots tomorrow after work and buy a test 😫
Nope... no, i cant...


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh yes, sorry. Bum bullets are the cyclogest. I can’t remember what the progesterone injections used to be called during my last successful cycle.
I will have cyclogest as well injectable progesterone once we get to transfer.

Oh no, the urge to test can be so strong. I somehow always managed to wait a until 10dp5dt. Early testing can cause unnecessary heartbreak but then again if it is positive then it’s great.
I have no word of advice for you ...


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ive never seen a 2ww through. 

The latest ive gone is 8dp.

However, i tested early on my last cycle at 5dp and it did my head in. I had positives, then negatives. On OTD is was a BFP but ended up being a Chemical hence why i dont want to test.

That said, i dont want to find out by a period and i dont think i can last another week. 
Perhaps maybe Wednesday i could just do a sneaky little one 👍


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Bubbles, I tested 8dp5dt and got negative and again the next day b  ut because I had headache, nausea, dizziness I didn't trust the result and just kep doubting everything so try to hold off because its not worth the anguish!


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

How are you holding up Bubbles?  How does your other half feel about testing early?

I was all set to be a serial tester to stop me being coaxed by the Mischief Maker and my desire for a positive. Keep my feet on th ground.  However, now DW wants me to wait until the bitter end.  I am not sure how I feel about that.  I told her that I would see how I feel and let her know.... DW finds multiple testing stressful.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Pritamin: that is very true although i have some so i’ll be ok. I’m not into all that panic buying malarkey, its ridiculous i feel, however each to their own. Thanks for that ill get some. Seems to be better today somewhat. Hope af arrives soon. What does the scratch do? I probably have asked others before and probably been told but I can’t remember what the scratch does. 

Bubbles: im not sure it will i am feeling very emotional tonight and I don’t know if it’s because i have had s bad afternoon or if its because of the medication, i feel the medication because my bad afternoon wouldn’t usually be bad but i feel like it’s magnified 😢. 

Oh my pregnancy tests arrived today 😱😱. I had my first positive on 6dp5dt . Good luck with whenever u decide to test x im so routing for u x 

Jupiter: i Understand ur DW finding it stressful because it is however i can not not do it tho ill try to wait to st least 6/7dp5dt 

Afm: so i have had an awful afternoon, first the new Job i got asked me for my passport which i sent and they are saying that they have my forms but not my passport when it was all in same envelope so I literally had my house upside down today because I doubted myself but im almost 100 percent sure i sent it in. Also tonight my gazebo snapped in half (scottish weather) and so i had to spend an hour in the freezing windy rain collapsing it properly and my leg old injury started hurting again so i just cried. Totally over the top emotional so i can only presume its the progynova and or buserilin. 

I haven’t been able to find out if the side effects incude being emotional 😭 anyway so im in my bed waiting on my alarm to wake me for my devils mist


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

So it looks like my Viagra suppositories won't arrive in time, can anyone advise how else I can help my lining??


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh 8868dee 😢 What a rotten afternoon - time for a bath & bed & write today off I think 🙁
Side effects of Buserelin definitely include being emotional, Black moods & crying - just went to get my meds today & they laid it on pretty thick 😬😱

I haven’t had a scratch before so only know what the unit have told me. Apparently it’s to scuff the surface all around the inside of the womb so that the blood supply & hormones are heightened to the area. The next period then removes everything & the theory goes that where the scratching has been, the lining gets “really thick & fluffy”. 🤷🏼‍♀️ Only the explanation I’ve been given by the Nurse and no experience of my own. I always assumed it made a slightly abrasive surface on the wall of the womb to increase chance of implantation (a bit like Velcro 😆 but surprise, surprise I was wrong 😆)
I go for mine on Thursday (it needs to be after Day 21 for my clinic anyway x)

Sorry I’ve probably missed lots of updates, I hope you’re all bearing-up ok. I start my meds tomorrow. Buserelin injection 1/day & 10 days of antibiotics.
When I get my period (approx 8 days time), they’ll give me an appt for my baseline scan & blood test. I’ll then move into the next tablets & continue the Buserelin. I should be transferring around 13th April but I’m going to delay by about a week to avoid a busy family time so that I can focus on taking it a bit easier when the time comes 🤞🏼
There’s been no mention of any nasal spray so far so 🤞🏼!

Big hugs xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Tara: viagra suppositories??


Forever I think i have written it off, I have been in bed since 8.30.  My clinic didn’t warn me of the emotional side effects coz I didn’t get this last time x thanks for the scratch info just wondered lol . X
Good luck with your cycle love c


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Yea I take them uterine blood flow and lining.


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Ladies can anyone recommend an acupuncturist in Brno?


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Pritamin: Ahh right ok love, sorry to pry i just thought it may he a typo. X


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry ladies

Not doing so good at the moment. Feel really down and its taking me all my strength not to cry every other minute.
Ive tested and its BFN at the moment. Ive tested early (6dp) and hubby doesnt know but i KNOW this hasmt worked. I feel it. 

I cant off any kind of positivity at the moment so its best i sit silently behind the scenes until i feel a little better. 


X


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry Bubbles but I do think it's a tad early but I know what you mean by 'just knowing'.

I am dues to travel the 23rd but I am so worried that travel will be stopped because of coronavirus.  Is anyone else worried about this?  I am travelling from Ireland.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Bubbles: oh love  x I agree it may be too early just now xx every pregnancy implants at different times snd secrete hcg differently x I'm sorry you feel like ot hasn’t worked xx do u think it hasn’t worked just because of the test or something else ? So heartbreaking to have no positivity I know xx 😘 take it easy love xx thinking of you. May i ask whT testd ur using ? Don’t forget blue dye tests can’t be trusted xx 😘 . On one of my cycles I just knew even straight after transfer i just knew it wouldn’t work and it didn’t xx 😚 

Tara: yeah i am worried about the coronovirus jn general x I’m not due to travel or anything I’m just worried due to the cycle x 


Afm: so today i just feel meh in myself. On the mist and progynova still lol 😂. I feel so down and emotional but strangely i feel totally confident that they cycle will work. I ordered internet cheap pregnancy tests and first response tests and I already have clear blue digital ones which are still im date that never got used last time coz of cancellation so fully prepared. I just hope my positivity doesn’t mean ill have a massive fall if it doesn’t work 


On one of my fet cycles at previous clinic I have had one one or two of my cycles a hcg shot of ovitrelle (trigger) after transfer. Now I don’t know if this clinic do tht but just wondering if anyone else has trigger after transfer? X


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

@Bubbles - I know how you are feeling as I have also been quite low the pas couple of days but I feel more positive today. Hopefully it's too early and you still get a nice surprise on test date.

@8868 - Think it's something in the water with people feeling down. I'm sure it will be the medication that's causing it all, us ladies go through so much to achieve what we want, big hugs. What part of Scotland are you in? I am in Dundee.

@Jupiter - How are things going with you?

AFM - Sorry there has been silence from me, I was on holiday from work since Thursday so have been chilling and trying to keep my mind off being in the 2ww. So recently I have been feeling really thirsty and had a banging head. Hopefully a good sign but who knows.


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

8868dee, I am having hcg booster this cycle but my doctor hasn't said when yet, he mentioned day of transfer but I read that people take it day of transfer for 3 day transfer and 2-3 days before 5 days transfer because a 5 day will obviously implant sooner and it's about 'wakening' the lining or something in time.  Just be aware that if you take it, don't test early because you could get a false positive.

Did ye have acupuncture before and after transfer ladies?  I am worried because my acupuncturist isn't available.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Lori: I stay in Helensburgh, do you know of it ? About 45 mins from Glasgow. YeH definitely the medication fed up of crying or feeling meh ya know. 

Tara: thats interesting to know all my embryos have been day 5 blasts and had hcg at last clinic on couple transfer days Yeah actually remember on the cycles that did do it i tested out the hcg and on the 5th day was completely negthen started positive on the 7th day. Oh my fresh cycle at this clinic they didn’t give me hcg at transfer so I don’t think they will or do at this clinic. Only ever done 1 transfer here that was my fresh as both other fets were cancelled 1 was due to early ovulation(Natural fet) and then their blunder lol.


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Dee so so you think it is better on transfer day?  They also want me to take it 2 days after, and again 2 days after that!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All

Ive used FRER and boots own tests.

Im now 7dp5dt and its still a BFN. Ive been pregnant 4 times, i know im not pregnant. 
Strangely, im OK. I have accepted this isnt going to work.
Ive called the clinic, not to inform them of the BFN but to simply ask if they do back to back FET cycles.
I was happy to hear they do. 

I also suggested that i change my protocol slightly so instead of starting the Devils Mist on Day 2 of my cycle, i will start on day 21. I also asked if i could have my progesterone checked before transfer (thanks Tara) and she said they are just about to implement that as a standard (although they didnt seem 100% sure) but if it wasnt, they couldnt see a problem with them doing it.

We are now battling with how many to transfer as this will be our last transfer, i simply havent got anymore in me
So either we transfer both and risk twins (we really dont want twins)
Or transfer 1 and destroy the remaining one (which i really dont want to do either.) 
Or, donate the remaining embryo (i have to say, i really dont want to do this either) i feel that embryo, we should be its parents, not somebody else. 

Im sorry for the lack of personals at the mo.

Im not entirely sure i warrant being on the thread now as it looks like i will be transferring in May.


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a bit (very!) late to the party!

Following a fresh donor transfer in December which turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy requiring surgery for removal of the pregnancy and my left tube in January, I have now started oestrogen and a planning on a FET on 24th March.

This cycle my protocol has changed and I am using oestrogen patches and oestrogen gel and I'm a little concerned that I don't feel anything.......usually I have at least some side effects from the oestrogen (I usually take tablets). Does anyone else have experience using oestrogen patches or oestrogel and not have any side effects?

Keeping fingers crossed for everyone cycling this month and next! Let's hope for a whole bunch of BFP's!

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

@Bubbles - I am gutted for you, but your correct and you know your own body, I wish you all the luck in the world in your next cycle.

@Jippyboo - I am on the patches, I am on 4 x 100mg and change them every 2 days. To be honest I get very few symptoms with the patches, i have a nasal spray for 2 weeks prior to starting the patches and when I start the patches the awful effects of the spray disappear. Hopefully that puts our mind at rest a little.

@8868 Yes I know where Helensburgh is. 

AFM - So some tender boobs at the moment and still got a sore head and back is starting to get sore too but trying not to look into these symptoms but it's hard not too.

xxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Bubbles please don’t go- stay in this thread! I’m sorry it didn’t work
Out. If this cycle doesn’t work out I will be in the same boat as you with only 2 embies left. If that does happen I will transfer both but it wouldn’t be for a while. Are they both the same quality? Because they say if one is poor there is a chance it can affect the other. I don’t know. Have u used hcg as part of protocol?

Hi Jippy, where are you having FET? I am also due for ET the 24th (or23rd) in Reprofit.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Tara - both similar quality, one is a 5AB and the other is a 5BB.
No they dont use a trigger shot at our clinic as far as im aware. Could be wrong.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Tara: I don’t know if it’s better transfer day im just curious to see if other peoples clinics do it and when. My old clinic fave it me on the fresh cycles and 1 fet cycle on transfer day. This clinic hasn’t mentioned it so I don’t think they do it. 

Bubbles: oh lovely im so so sorry I totally understand when u say u know because when i was where you are i also knew x but please test also on OTD just incase xx i am thinking of you lovely xxx. I personally put 2 back now as standard because of thr many bfns have had plus these two are not as good a grade I believe. These are also our last two embryos so wouldn’t want to not do it. I know there is a higher risk of twins with putting 2 back but i jist couldn’t see it destroyed x  please take care lovely x  

Jippy: welcome love x my transfer will be between 21st - 26th march depends on how my scan goes on the 17th x so we could be transfer buddies you never know x 

Lori: yeah i live Helensburgh x have done for 10 years x am actually english but moved her long time ago x lvoe it here in Scotland x how many days past are you ? Hopefully the rest will fly by x 

Afm: nothing much here just continuing with the devils mist and progynova till my scan on Tuesday x hopefully my lining will be thick enough and i wont neex to do extra days like i did last time as my lining wasn’t thick enough was 6.1. Fingers crossed ill get my transfer date x


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry it's a BFN so far Bubbles xx

You sound like you know your body very well so I can only send you lots of hugs and quietly hope that this is exception BFP that's feels nothing like the others...

Hope that the CT goes well for your Mum

Jx


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Ladies

Bubbles - so sorry it wasn't the result you were hoping for   This is all so tough  

Taraeob - I'm with Reprofit aswell! I see Dr Hana  

lori84 - I have 50ug (whatever that means!) patches and I change every 3 days.... its the first time I've had them so a bit unsure how its going tbh....

8868dee - Good luck with your transfer whenever you have it......are you with a clinic in the UK?

AFM - this morning I've started spotting which is not what I expected at all as I've never had this when taking the tablets! I contacted the clinic who said it's unusual but to monitor it and if it gets worse to increase my oestrogel. I'm having all sorts of weird pains and cramps aswell but I really hope this isn't all over for us as we really can't afford to lose the money for the flights and hotel etc! Plus due to my age we're running out of time!
I'm so gutted....I'm really not ready for this to be cancelled  

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Quick update - Just discovered that due to a language problem I've been taking half the oestrogen gel dose I should have been taking   Anyone have any experience of this and NOT have their FET cycle abandoned? I am beyond distraught.....


Jippy
xxxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jippy: thanks love, have they cancelled it ? Why don’t you just up ur dose to that of what you should have been. I am not s medical professional however surely the only thing would be to increase and it may then thicken yr lining but I don’t know about that as i have never had it. 


Is anyone else worried about Covid 19? Im concerned that my fet will be cancelled. I may seem selfish and I don’t mean to im just worried. I do understand it am just worried about it, I obviously don’t want anyone else to die from it or get it but i am worried x


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Bubbles: sending you a big hug 😢 
What I would say is that my clinic really stressed to me that if I test & have a BFN, that they still want me to go in for their blood test as quite often, there can be false negatives. 
I understand that only you know your body - I’ve been there, I know that feeling 💔 my heart goes out to you & I'm keeping everything crossed xxxx
In terms of staying on the group, I’m guessing there could be a few of us whose transfers drop into May so if you want to, please stay 😘

dee: I know what you mean. I’m trying not to think about it tbh. I tell myself that worrying about it won’t make any difference so trying to focus on what I can influence 🤞🏼 
My Consultant is actually on vacation the week of my FET so I’m currently planning to extend my Buserelin so that he can do my FET when he’s back.
Clearly, Covid19 may change his holiday plans &, if my dates work then it may mean I transfer 7-10 days earlier 🤷🏼‍♀️ Less drugs would be fab but we’ll see.....
What will be, will be 🙏🏼❤

AFM: been for my scratch today. Pretty unpleasant but a means to an end 🤞🏼 & although there’ll be no way of knowing if it makes a difference, I’m willing to try everything so 🤞🏼
Lots of love to Everyone xx it’s tough what we put ourselves through 😘


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Bubbles, how are you feeling?

8868dee, I am also worried about virus affecting treatment.  I am in Ireland.  I am being careful and really hoping I will get to go.  My Viagra arrived today for my lining but I am not keen to take it because it looks different from my last batch.  I don't trust it even though I have ordered it from this person a couple of times before! 

Jippy where are you travelling from?  I knew I recognised the name from the Orange knickers gang!!   Day 20 will be 23rd for me.  I will know hopefully on Monday which day, you'd never know, we may meet in person!! 

Foreverhope, that is a relief, I bet it will make a big difference x

Hi to everyone! Hang in there amongst this virus and lets make babies!!


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Taraeob: I asked my Clinic about the Viagra today when I was there as I hadn’t heard about it before (like I’ve said, I’ll try anything!)
They said that they haven’t used it for around 3 years or so & that when they’ve mentioned it since, my Consultant isn’t keen on it....when they did use it in the past, it was used by another Consultant, not him. That’s even within the same Clinic that there’s a difference in treatment! 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Looks like I’m out   Af has arrived as I wasn’t taking enough oestrogen so my lining appears to have shed so no transfer for me this month. Waiting to hear from the clinic but I’m presuming this is it. So devastated   

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Aw JippyBoo, I'm so sorry  

ForeverHope, I used it last two cycles though and my lining was 11.4mm each time.  It definitely promotes uterine blood flow.


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh dear, looks like everyone going to the Czech Republic is out as they've cancelled all international travel into the country for 30 days


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

What?? Where did you see that Jippy? I am due to fly into Austria to go there..


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Taraeob: I read your posts about its success for supporting the lining - that’s why I was keen to find out! I text my Consultant earlier to ask him...might get the same answer but at least I’ll have heard from the horses mouth!

Jippy: 😢 I’m so sorry...I was thinking earlier whether any of the ladies in this group were under the care of an overseas clinic when I was listening to the news earlier 🙁 I hope they have some positive news for you soon xxxx


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/coronavirus-czech-republic-travel-ban-prague-advice-uk-foreign-office-british-a9397746.html

I'm presuming the clinic would contact everyone tomorrow at start of business to confirm and cancel cycles etc........

taraeob - they closed the border with Austria yesterday or the day before.........perversely if you were flying in from Ireland I think you'd be ok at the moment......


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not due to go for about a week so chances are Ireland will be on the list by then   I'm devastated, I'm so set for this.


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

taraeob - I know how you feel....I'm totally devastated too   I feel like I needed this transfer asap not just because of time running out, but also to help me get over the ectopic


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Forever: you are right whatever eill be will be its just unnerving us all i guess. We’ll done on having your scratch done, did it hurt? 

Tara: be careful and trust your gut if it doesn’t feel right then it usually isnt x may contact the place u got them from? 

Jippy: so sorry love x will you try again next month x 

Oh no guys sorry the COVID-19 is causing interference with cycles i was worried this would happen 😢


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Had confirmation this morning from my clinic that FET is cancelled due to travel ban and that I need to contact them again in late April. So it seems they're not expecting the ban to be lifted for at least a month and a half...... 

Good luck to everyone who does manage to have their FET this month and next......

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh JippyBoo I am so sorry 😢 I completely understand your feeling of needing the FET to help you heal...I think having the hope to focus on helps as well.
Can you spend this next 4-6 weeks getting your body in the best possible state to welcome your frostie? (I know it’s not much of a silver lining 😔).
When my fresh cycle failed at Christmas, I decided to use the 3 months I had to wait for FET, overhauling my diet, sleep & general self-care. Talked to my Acupuncturist about a programme to prepare my body for supporting a pregnancy etc. It was the only way I could focus forward instead of just being sad that my “textbook embryos” hadn’t survived.
Sending you a big hug xxx

8868dee: yep it hurt but a means to an end 🙏🏼 Took about 30-40 mins as they did it 3 times (don’t know if that’s standard). Probably doesn’t hurt at all for some people, depending on position of cervix etc. I’ve still got some cramps & bleeding after 24 hours but it’s definitely settling down 🤞🏼

Sending lots of love & positivity to everyone. I can’t help thinking that they might soon stop all unnecessary NHS procedures (I’m private but in an NHS Unit, so probably the same) at some point 😔 guess it’s all out of hands at the moment.

Take care xxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

At least you got an email Jippy, it was more than they sent me    I'm devastated, my day 12 scan was due Monday, and I even booked other flights in order to travel so I am at the loss of 5 flights! I know I shouldn't complain, I am lucky to be healthy but I am still so disappointed.  Its like its just not meant to be.    I just want to cry right now, I really wish my hubby was here


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Jippy: i am so very sorry love  

Forever: aww sounds awful love but yeah I understand if it helps it’s totally worth it x i am thinking the same about stopping all procedures x wales has stopped all non essential ones , j understand tho even if i don’t like it. 

Tara: oh sweet i sm so so sorry this is also happening to u xx 😘 

Afm: i have my scan on Tuesday 17th at 11am which I honestly don’t know if will happen. X


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks 8868dee X

ForeverHope, I look forward to hearing how you get on after the endo scratch, maybe I will consider something like that while I'm in limbo!


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

taraeob - did they not contact you at all? I emailed them to get confirmation and they then sent the email through confirming all was cancelled. As our flights were cancelled we got a refund from Ryanair and we were also able to cancel the hotel luckily.
I also had my scan booked for Sunday and had to cancel that too.....its totally devastating tbh


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

My flights were into Austria and Prague so not cancelled yet but still might be.  At least there is no charge for changing them now.  No I had to contact them and they never even told me what to do regarding meds- do I just stop all of a sudden, gradually come off?? I thought it was really bad form.  Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

I’m sorry to hear that you guys are having you cycles cancelled, I can’t imagine how your feeling right now about it xx


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh taraeob that's terrible! I know flights to Austria aren't cancelled but all the traffic (bus and train) from Austria was banned from entering the CR even before the UK ban came into effect.

I was told what to do with my medications, but they were a bit stroppy when I asked whether they had any further info about whether I should take the bcp to ensure I'm ready for when the ban is lifted and just told me to contact them at the end of April.... But I will probably email them in a. couple of weeks time to ask again and see if they have any updates for me.... I should imagine they'd be in crisis mode tbh as there will be lots of ladies who were supposed to be going over for egg retrieval that will have had to have been cancelled and I imagine they'd have to manage their withdrawal from medication very carefully.....

Have you tried contacting your co-ordinator? Mine was supposed to be out of the office until Monday but still emailed me on Friday.....

ForeverHope - I had an end scratch with the cycle that produced my son and tried to have one with this last cycle that ended in ectopic........but the clinic I had it at stopped doing it due to the research that showed it had no positive effect and I couldn't find another one that did it at all. Do you mind me asking which clinic you had it done at?

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Jippy, I've decided to look at it as a blessing.  I don't think it would have worked.  This gives me the time to prepare better.  I am thinking I will look into getting an endo scratch this cycle and then look at cycling again next cycle.  So many ladies seem to have had success after the scratch.  

If I wanted to go about finding out if I had an autoimmune disorder, what would I need to do? Is it an ANA Blood test? 

So including my cycle that was just cancelled, I will have been through 7 cycles, (3frozen) in the last 6 years. Does anybody know if it safe to keep trying?  I worry about the use of hormones and an increased risk of cancer? Just wondering if anyone has done any research or could enlighten me- I am a bit of a worrier if you couldn't tell..


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Jippy xx
Of course not - I’m in the North East of England - it’s an NHS Hospital but I’m a private patient. When I was researching it, I found some info of a private clinic in Manchester, who said you could go to them for a scratch, even if you’re not having your treatment there. I’m sure there’ll be others - not sure on your geography xx

I’m so sorry for all of you whose treatment has been disrupted so far 😔 I suspect mine may be called off before the time comes 🙏🏼❤

Taraeob - I’ve had the same concerns about keeping going - I sat down with my Consultant to talk about it - he had my full history so his view was valuable to me & I got some good reassurance 🤞🏼 Is this an option for you? xxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hey im so sorry to u guys who have had your cycles cancelled due to this coronovirus and the cancelled flights. I am thinking of u xx 😘 so sorry xx 

Hey everyone else x 


Bubbles: i am thinking of you love x please take care xx 

Afm: u am now off uni forcthe forseeable due to closure of all gatherings over 500 people so my uni os totally closed. All lectures are online now. No idea what is going to happen about my exam on the 26th. I’m still half expecting my cycle to be cancelled as wales are not doing any medical procedures unless important. Apary from that i have my scan om Tuesday to see how the lining is coming along which has come by fast.


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

I feel like i am walking on eggshells with this virus and my upcoming scan tomorrow. I hope they don’t cancel but i feel selfish thinking this x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

And so I have fallen behind again on this thread.
Went up to Scotland to visit in laws and i never really had a chance to catch up 
Will have a read through I hope there will be some positive news 

A quick update from me: AF came on Monday which was really quick considering that last time it nearly took 4 weeks to show after I stopped buserelin.
Went to the clinic on Tuesday for a scan and they told me to wait a month to give my body a break and then call them on next AF and they will scan me then start me on the oestrogen tablets straight away. 
So my potential transfer is pushed towards the end of April.....

Anyway there’s not much I can do about it. I wanted to ask them about a scratch but totally forgot so I’ll give them a call tomorrow. 

Xxx

Off to read the thread....


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh girls, I am so sorry they so many of your cycles are either cancelled or in jeopardy due to corona virus. It’s such a harsh way for it to be taken away like this. There are things that you can prepare mentally for but this isn’t one of them as it’s all so sudden and it has nothing to do with you and your body.

Bubbles - sending massive hugs to you love, I am so sorry it didn’t work.
It’s also a very tough decision as to how many to transfer next. I certainly wouldn’t want you destroy any remaining embryo. I’m sure you and your DH will come to the right decision, just take your time.xxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Ladies for all of us affected by corona virus, having spoken to someone in the medical profession they think travelling could be off the cards for a long while   just be careful if changing flights, I know none of us know but I would recommend holding off starting a cycle until knowing for sure if you can travel


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Pritamin: sorry your cycle is delayed really hoping that this time passes quickly for you xx mine hasn’t been cancelled yet but i feel like it will. 

Tara: i am so sorry xx thinking of you x 

Afm: my cycle hasn’t been cancelled yet so I have my lining scan tomorrow at 11am but i am going early so i can hopefully get in and out before they change their mind.  Fingers crossed my lining is ready and i am able to have transfer within 5-6 days from tomorrow xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Omg 😭😭😭 got all the way to the hospital and my cycle has been cancelled all cycles have. They r not doing transfers at all they r doing egg collections and freezing all eggs. 
They had to get me in for medicine to do my period, i am gutted x i do understand but i am so upset. Nurse reckons it will be September/ October time before I’m allowed in for a cycle. And while it will still be free i am gutted😭😭😭😭.


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh gosh 8868dee I am so, so sorry 💔

Sorry to all of you 😢

It’s such a weird & scary time right now - sending lots of love to Everyone xxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

I am soooo sorry 8868 that is so gutting (((
Are you doing cycle on the nhs?

Sending you virtual hugs and kisses. Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Forever i know  i do understand just seems everytime i go to do qn fet it is cancelled fhats twice now and i still have to take my meds of progesterone and progynova for 5 days 😭😭


Pritamin: not love i am self funded ths was a free cycle because they cancelled it last year thinking i had fluid in my womb but I didn’t so they got it wrong. 

I wm totally devastated but I don’t lose my complimentary cycle so next time it will be free again x


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

8868 I’m so sorry, this virus is causing havoc.

I test tomorrow but tried to stay quite on here as I know so many are having cycles cancelled and don’t want to upset anyone anymore than they are are already.

Xx


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Lori84 GOOD LUCK!!
Let us know how you get on 🙏🏼 It is awful, uncertain times but this might be your time ❤
Don’t let this horrific virus spoil your time as well - keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

My cycle has been put on hold too. My clinic said that they will finish the ones they started but don’t start any new cycles and I would fall under that as I’m just waiting for af to proceed.
They suspended it until further notice but at the very least for a month.

I totally understand the reason behind it but it’s still gutting as I’m 40 and if this doesn’t work (we have one remaining blasto) we wanted to do a fresh cycle but the older I get the less the chance we have especially with low ovarian reserve.

Lori - don’t be silly; we all root for one another no matter what. Fingers crossed for great news for you which would make my day in all this chaos and uncertainty xxx


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Pritamin ☹ I’m so sorry 😔
I’m expecting the same call from my clinic tbh.

I started Buserelin on the 10th & af came Monday (3 days early). I’m booked for a Baseline scan & blood test next week. FET (our only blasto) booked for w/c April 6th hopefully.

I text my Consultant yesterday to ask if he thought it would be cancelled - he said he hopes I can go ahead but I’m just waiting for a call to cancel 💔

I’d love to do another fresh cycle if this doesn’t work but my Husband doesn’t want to spend any more money on it 😢 I’ll be 42 in July & also have low ovarian reserve so I get it ☹

Then the papers are full of articles about how you shouldn’t do IVF or try to get pregnant right now under any circumstances 😩

Sending you lots of love xxxxx these are tough times for Everyone for sure right now 🙏🏼


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Forever - fingers crossed your cycle can go ahead. You should be ok under my clinic. I keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Forever, it would be lovely to hear some good news in all this bleakness xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Pritamin: my clinic said everyone on fresh cycles will have a freeze all cycle so not continuing with anyone x 

Lori: aww bless ya x have u tested x 

Afm; it is causing havoc with everything x its devastating x


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

lori84: today is your day ❤
Thinking of you & sending you lots of love 🤞🏼


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Best of luck Lori x


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

I’ve tested and it’s a BFP, a lot of emotions going on at the moment but I’m over the moon xx


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

🥳❤🙏🏼 Congratulations lori!
Wonderful, wonderful news - enjoy this time & take care of yourself 😘 well done you xxxx


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Awe.... that’s simply brilliant news

Congratulations Lori


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

💔 just had the call to cancel my FET 💔
All IVF services suspended
Understandable but still heart-breaking 😢


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Aww congratulations Lori xx I’m so happy for you xx 😘 

Forever : I know it’s heartbreaking indeed x


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Fertility treatment can be such a long journey, I am really sorry that the virus has made it that much longer and harder. It’s not easy at the best of times 

I hope that you are safe and well with your loved ones riding out this horrid storm

Jx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks all, I’m booked in for a scan on 31st March, it’s an early scan because of the ectopic last time but I’m trying to look at things positively.

I’m sorry for everyone getting things cancelled, I can’t imagine how your all feeling.

Xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Congratulations Lori - I knew you were pregnant when you said your smell (could have been taste) was different. Well done 😁

Im so sorry to all the cancellations, im guessing it probably will be across the board soon enough, i just hope the guys that are not cancelled yet, can fit in transfer before they do cancel! 

Who knows when the rest of us will cycle again 😔

Xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay, Lori, so happy for you.
It’s amazing to hear some good news in this madness. Take care of yourself and little bean ❤❤❤

Forever - I’m so sorry your cycle was cancelled too.
I don’t know how long this will last but I do have a feeling that we are facing a long delay


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Jupiter - Ive PM'd you but your inbox is full 😔


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know Bubbles, I had no idea.

I have cleared some space now

Jx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Huge Congratulations Lori!!     
So happy for you, I hope things go well xx

So sorry Forever, I know exactly how you are feeling x

I hope everyone is well x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Jupiter

Not sure if you will get this but your inbox is full so i cant reply xx


----------

